# Formula 1 2010 Season ###SPOILER###



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> Both Kimi and Jensen visited Woking last week. FWIW.


Yep.

McLaren's choice are (in this order):

1. Button
2. Räikkönen
3. Glock


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Yep.
> 
> McLaren's choice are (in this order):
> 
> ...


Even though Kimi is asking the world McLaren can and will pay IF they really want him.
I suspect that Button would have signed with McLaren (or Brawn for that matter) if a decent offer was made to him. After last year's cut in pay Jensen is looking to cash in on his WDC.
What say does Lewis have in the matter I wonder.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> Even though Kimi is asking the world McLaren can and will pay IF they really want him.
> I suspect that Button would have signed with McLaren (or Brawn for that matter) if a decent offer was made to him. After last year's cut in pay Jensen is looking to cash in on his WDC.
> What say does Lewis have in the matter I wonder.


McLaren are offering Räikkönen about 4 million Euros for 2010; he will get paid 10 million Euros by Santander if he does NOT drive in Formula 1 in 2010. If he does drive in Formula 1, that figure drops to 5.5 million Euros.

He will get a similar amount of money in 2011 from Santander.

Brawn have not offered Button a pay increase at all. Same salary as 2009, take it or leave it.

Hamilton's father has said that McLaren should take Räikkönen. If he actually means that is anyone's guess.

Apparently, Hamilton himself wants either Kovalainen or... Trulli.

That sort of reminds me of Alonso always wanting a #2, and he sure as hell won't get that from FIAT in 2010.

-----------------

We have some good friends in Italy that are hardcore, diehard Tifosi. They are cheering against Alonso next year... and hoping that Räikkönen drives for McLaren so that he can make Domenicali and di Montezelemo look like idiots.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> McLaren are offering Räikkönen about 4 million Euros for 2010; he will get paid 10 million Euros by Santander if he does NOT drive in Formula 1 in 2010. If he does drive in Formula 1, that figure drops to 5.5 million Euros.
> 
> He will get a similar amount of money in 2011 from Santander.
> 
> ...


Not my definition of a die-hard Tifosi.
So Brawn isn't serious about Button.
Hamilton isn't looking for competition.
As usual dad is out of the loop.
Kimi is still dancing with Ron.

What are the Finnish fans thinking about Kimi? I'll bet a number of them want to see him rally.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> What are the Finnish fans thinking about Kimi? I'll bet a number of them want to see him rally.


I would say that it is quite even: drive for McLaren or don't drive at all. I for one, highly doubt that he could have any chance in a WRC car next season. When the formula for WRC changes to the turbo charged, S2000 cars in 2011, he might have a chance.

Räikkönen has said himself that he will only drive (any motor sport) if he has a car that he can win in. And he has ruled out NASCAR... :rofl:

My guess is that he will drive for McLaren, and that we will hear about this in the next two weeks. He wants to beat Ferrari now more than ever.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I would say that it is quite even: drive for McLaren or don't drive at all. I for one, highly doubt that he could have any chance in a WRC car next season. When the formula for WRC changes to the turbo charged, S2000 cars in 2011, he might have a chance.
> 
> Räikkönen has said himself that he will only drive (any motor sport) if he has a car that he can win in. And he has ruled out NASCAR... :rofl:
> 
> My guess is that he will drive for McLaren, and that we will hear about this in the next two weeks. He wants to beat Ferrari now more than ever.


Kimi in NASCAR?
I'd pay to see that


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> -----------------
> 
> We have some good friends in Italy that are hardcore, diehard Tifosi. They are cheering against Alonso next year... and hoping that Räikkönen drives for McLaren so that he can make Domenicali and di Montezelemo look like idiots.


I'm for that.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Will Mercedes buy 75% of Brawn? Nico and Nick as drivers?


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Mercedes to reveal future F1 plans 

By Pablo Elizalde Monday, November 16th 2009, 10:30 GMT 


Mercedes-Benz is to announce its plans for the future of Formula 1 in a press conference today, with the German car maker set to confirm its increased involvement at Brawn.

The manufacturer will hold a press conference with Dr, Dieter Zetsche, head of Mercedes-Benz Cars, as well as motorsport chief Norbert Haug.

It is believed Mercedes will announce it is buying into the Brawn GP team, confirming reports that first appeared in September this year. 

The Brackley-based squad has used Mercedes engines this season to win both the drivers' and the constructors' championships.

Mercedes is also set to reveal plans about its shareholding at the McLaren team, of which the parent company Daimler owns a 40 per cent stake.

The German car maker is expected to confirm it will remain as engine supplier for McLaren for the long term.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

franka said:


> Mercedes to reveal future F1 plans
> 
> By Pablo Elizalde Monday, November 16th 2009, 10:30 GMT
> 
> ...


Mercedes has officially announced they (and their partner) will buy 75% of Brawn, divest themselves of their stake in McLaren but continue to supply Woking with engines.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Oh boy.

When I heard this in the morning, I thought, "Räikkönen won't be driving for McLaren now."

Heidfeld and Rosberg to Mercedes GP, and Button (with Vodafone's blessing) to McLaren.

Kovalainen only has one shot: Renault. And Glock will probably get that seat.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> When I heard this in the morning, I thought, "Räikkönen won't be driving for McLaren now."
> 
> ...


What a mess this is.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I would hate to lose Kimi in all of this.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

franka said:


> I would hate to lose Kimi in all of this.


Sounds like it would bother you more than it would Kimi


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

More and more rumors confirming Button is close to a deal with McLaren. Somewhat surprised but I guess he is pissed they are not willing to meet his salary demands.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Button will get a three year deal with McLaren, 7 million Euros per season.

This means that Räikkönen will not drive Formula One in 2010.

Shocking how things can get turned upside down in three months.

I will go into therapy now.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Today's rumor.
Schumacher goes to Mercedes.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

VIZSLA said:


> Today's rumor.
> Schumacher goes to Mercedes.


MSC or RSC? :eeps:

I kinda hope MSC stays retired. Him coming to Ferrari last year to sit in for Massa is one thing, but I just can't see him drive a full season for anyone other than Ferrari. Of course, I also thought Brett Favre would never play for any team other than the Packers...


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

cwinter said:


> MSC or RSC? :eeps:
> 
> I kinda hope MSC stays retired. Him coming to Ferrari last year to sit in for Massa is one thing, but I just can't see him drive a full season for anyone other than Ferrari. Of course, I also thought Brett Favre would never play for any team other than the Packers...


It wouldn't be news if it were Ralf
I agree M.S. should stay retired but its easy to run other people's lives.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Woah...Mercedes to buy Brawn GP to now be Mercedes GP in the next season...


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

cwinter said:


> It's official, Button to McLaren. Very surprised and somewhat disappointed in that move. Finally Button has the success everyone always thought he was capable of and then he leaves the team after it just secured more money through Mercedes Benz? Odd...QUOTE]
> 
> The way I see it Brawn and Button lucked out in the beginning of the season with a dominant car. Button managed to not f/u and then drove it home. If there were more races Button and Brawn may not have made it to the end in points.
> 
> Brawn team is still very new and all the bucks$ in Mercedes can not change that.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Kimi to Brawn/Mercedes.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

VIZSLA said:


> Kimi to Brawn/Mercedes.


And his team mate is Juan Poblo.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

franka said:


> And his team mate is Juan Poblo.


All I know is that its on a number of sites tonight.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> Kimi to Brawn/Mercedes.


Räikkönen to Mercedes GP.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> And his team mate is Juan Poblo.


No, Rosberg.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Räikkönen to Mercedes GP.


No. Räikkönen is taking a year off.

Now we can end the speculation!


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> No. Räikkönen is taking a year off.
> 
> Now we can end the speculation!


Yeah, that'll work


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

:yikes: My head's spinning. Think I'll lay down for a while.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

franka said:


> *The way I see it Brawn and Button lucked out in the beginning of the season with a dominant car. Button managed to not f/u and then drove it home. *If there were more races Button and Brawn may not have made it to the end in points.
> 
> Brawn team is still very new and all the bucks$ in Mercedes can not change that.


A lot of championships have been won like this recently. :dunno:

Someone comes out the gates faster and the other teams play catchup. Nothing new. Brawn did a fabulous job all season long and this championship is Ross Brawn's crowning achievement. If he wasn't a legend already, he is now.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> No. Räikkönen is taking a year off.


No, not without my permission is he taking a year off. :thumbup:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*I also would not release Button.*

Brawn will not release Button early

By Edd Straw Thursday, November 19th 2009, 15:19 GMT

Jenson Button will be blocked from doing any work for his new team McLaren before the end of the year by his current employer Brawn, AUTOSPORT can reveal.

The Mercedes-Benz owned team has Button under contract to the end of 2009, and although in similar cases squads have sometimes released departing drivers to their new teams early by mutual consent, his current employer has no intention of doing so.

Button's current contract expires on December 31, and although he will be free to work with McLaren once that date has passed, Brawn will be "rigorously enforcing" his contract until that time.

"Jenson will not be doing anything at all for McLaren until the end of this calendar year," Brawn chief executive officer Nick Fry told AUTOSPORT. "And if he does, we will be looking on it very dimly.

"He didn't have any obligations to us for 2010, but there are issues with regards to the signing process on which we are in discussion with him at the moment.

"There are clear constraints on what Jenson can do between now and the end of the year, which we will be rigorously enforcing."

Button signed a three-year contract with the defunct Honda team during the 2008 season that tied him to the team until 2011, but when the outfit was reformed as Brawn he signed a new deal for only the 2009 season.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

I can not see Button doing well at McLaren. Right now Button holds the championship but if he goes to McLaren and is not at least equal to Lewis it will always be said that Button wasn't good at Brawn, it was just the car he was in.

I predict that Lewis will have the upper hand over Button and that it will be like that for most of the season. Button does not have killer instinct.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

franka said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I can not see Button doing well at McLaren. Right now Button holds the championship but if he goes to McLaren and is not at least equal to Lewis it will always be said that Button wasn't good at Brawn, it was just the car he was in.
> 
> I predict that Lewis will have the upper hand over Button and that it will be like that for most of the season. Button does not have killer instinct.


Very likely. Shades of Alonso's move to McLaren. I doubt Button will block Lewis from pitting in time to do a final qualifying lap, though.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Now hear this!*

I hope that you are all sitting down.

*MSchumacher is negotiating a contract with Mercedes Grand Prix, to return to Formula One in 2010.*

This is according to the BBC.

Eddie Jordan is assisting with the negotiations.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I hope that you are all sitting down.
> 
> *MSchumacher is negotiating a contract with Mercedes Grand Prix, to return to Formula One in 2010.*
> 
> ...


E.J.'s involved.
Nuff said


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

I want Schumacher at Brawn. Yessum! The old Chinners back together with Brawn. :thumbup:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Please no, no more, we all had more than many of us wanted.

This cinches it, F1 is still on the decline with no bottom yet in sight. 

G*d please help us all.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I have had enough of Spoonface.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

More news...

Villeneuve (I am tired of that old fart as well) is trying to get a seat with one of the new teams, probably Lotus. 

His wife divorced him, so he has lots of free time.

And USF1 has signed Argentinian José María López to a contract, assuming that he can put together a 5.4 million Euro sponsorship deal for the team.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Please no, no more, we all had more than many of us wanted.
> 
> This cinches it, F1 is still on the decline with no bottom yet in sight.
> 
> G*d please help us all.


Of course, Ecclestone, in his demented capacity, is salivating at the idea that Spoonface would drive for Mercedes-Benz. More money, just in case he has to get divorced again...


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

Patrick said:


> And USF1 has signed Argentinian José María López to a contract, assuming that he can put together a 5.4 million Euro sponsorship deal for the team.


Really? Do they have an American driver? I can't imagine this will help the popularity of F1 here.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Rosberg confirmed at Mercedes.

Schumacher said to be leaning towards staying retired, but I bet it is tempting...mostly because of Brawn, I assume.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Jakked said:


> Really? Do they have an American driver? I can't imagine this will help the popularity of F1 here.


Are there any US drivers that are ready for Formula One? :dunno:


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

Patrick said:


> Are there any US drivers that are ready for Formula One? :dunno:


good question. i don't know. but i'd rather see a low-field US F1 team racing with at least 1 U.S. driver than a mid-field US F1 team racing with "ringers." sponsors may see it differently.

but i thought the whole point was for USF1 to pick someone relatively fresh so they could train him/her as the team developed. seems to me they could have had their pick of a number of U.S. karting drivers.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Jakked said:


> but i thought the whole point was for USF1 to pick someone relatively fresh so they could train him/her as the team developed. seems to me they could have had their pick of a number of U.S. karting drivers.


Yes I agree, an American team with American drivers , that was a stated objective at one time.

But if you don't have American driver(s) that can win a race or two, it makes no sense to use an American. Does a South American count?

:dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Yes I agree, an American team with American drivers , that was a stated objective at one time.
> 
> But if you don't have American driver(s) that can win a race or two, it makes no sense to use an American. Does a South American count?
> 
> :dunno:


:rofl:

Yes, who is "American" enough to drive for USF1...

No, they will take the best drivers that they can get. No US born drivers come to mind, even after some searching. Formula One does not need another Michael Andretti/Scott Speed failure. That would kill the interest in NA (that means North America).


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the NA clue.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Thanks for the NA clue.


That was only for you. 

It is not easy for you Texans...


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I was not born here so to some I am not a Texan and that is fine with me.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Latest rumors...

Sauber will get a grid place for 2010, and use Ferrari engines + transmissions.

Räikkönen will be confirmed for Citroën WRC for 2010, paid by Red Bull. Räikkönen will return to Formula One in 2011... with RBR, as a teammate to Vettel. :yikes:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm very glad to hear that Kimi has gone to the WRC and that he let F1 know that they can stick it. It's great that my man was the one to let them know.

He will be back to F1 on his terms.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Räikkönen has now *SIGNED* a contract with Citroën to drive the C4 WRC for the entire 2010 WRC season. He will be driving for the Junior Team, but in an identical car to Loeb and Sordo. Red Bull is fitting the bill.

The contract has an option for 2011... In Formula One for RBR! :thumbup:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd venture to say there is at least one American born talent out that could (and should) be hired by USF1. I'd help the team a lot to give an American driver a chance. Peter Windsor himself (as well as the Speed TV crew) have always lamented how US drivers get little support in F1. I'd be disappointed if they don't hire a US born driving talent...


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

If there are no really good Amer drivers then the team has to choose otherwise. They can not afford a weak driver in a new team.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> If there are no really good Amer drivers then the team has to choose otherwise. They can not afford a weak driver in a new team.


There will not be a US born driver in Formula One any time soon.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Patrick said:


> There will not be a US born driver in Formula One any time soon.


That's sad, considering Windsor always harped on how young US drivers are being ignored, nobody scouts them right. Boo on USF1 if they fail to hire a US driver... :thumbdwn:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

cwinter said:


> That's sad, considering Windsor always harped on how young US drivers are being ignored, nobody scouts them right. Boo on USF1 if they fail to hire a US driver... :thumbdwn:


Yeah that's their biggest problem.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

cwinter said:


> That's sad, considering Windsor always harped on how young US drivers are being ignored, nobody scouts them right. Boo on USF1 if they fail to hire a US driver... :thumbdwn:


They are a business operation, in the business of racing, they need to secure the money to run it, then they need the best possible people to do the job so the business continues to operate and eventually returns the investment and turns profit. It means there are only two ways they will hire the driver: he brings the money to help them run the operation or he is good and there is potential that he will place as high as possible and bring points if not wins as this is how they get their scratch from FOA. It doesn't matter what country he's from.
Would you hire an unknown driver with no sponsorship money and with no success in lower formulas?

The scouting in F1 is nothing like scouting in pro sports here, you need to make a name for yourself. US drivers with talent and success in karting need to get their asses to Europe and compete with the best, go the regular route all F1 drivers usually take. 
There is no racing series here in US that will prepare you for F1, plus it's hard to get noticed. It's possible but it's up to a driver. Robert Kubica is a prime example that talent and sacrifice will eventually lead to a successful career even if you come from a country that has no racing to speak of. The only motorsports that are popular in Poland are rally and motorcycle speedway but he managed to make it.


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

F1Crazy said:


> They are a business operation, in the business of racing, they need to secure the money to run it, then they need the best possible people to do the job so the business continues to operate and eventually returns the investment and turns profit. It means there are only two ways they will hire the driver: he brings the money to help them run the operation or he is good and there is potential that he will place as high as possible and bring points if not wins as this is how they get their scratch from FOA. It doesn't matter what country he's from.
> Would you hire an unknown driver with no sponsorship money and with no success in lower formulas?


U.S. sponsors aren't going to pony up the cash if there are no U.S. fans. And (I think) U.S. fans want to watch someone from the U.S., not a foreigner.

So, great. Get Vodaphone to sponsor USF1, and the rest of us will keep surfing the channels until we land on Monday Night Football.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Jakked said:


> U.S. sponsors aren't going to pony up the cash if there are no U.S. fans. And (I think) U.S. fans want to watch someone from the U.S., not a foreigner.
> 
> So, great. Get Vodaphone to sponsor USF1, and the rest of us will keep surfing the channels until we land on Monday Night Football.


Yes, that's the contrapositive proposition. Thus, there needs to be more and robust training of potential US drivers in the F1 racing format for a US team to succeed in a business sense. It's also suggestive that Peter's venture will fail; but I hope not.

Since Monday Night Football is played on Monday night and F1 is generally run at 1300 hours local time on *Sunday*, however, it seems to me that potential fans will be looking for something else. In fact, since most races are held in European time zones (or thereabouts), I doubt that many people are surfing for sporting events at all at 4:30 to 7:30 a.m. unless they want to see F1 or something taped earlier. :bigpimp:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> I think that USF1 will be a new, bottom dwelling team, so no wonder they need money right away.QUOTE]
> 
> The owners are not fools. They have real money on the line.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> The owners are not fools. They have real money on the line.


USF1 is no Toro Rosso when it comes to money.

There will be two leagues in Formula One in 2010. Those that were in the series last year, and then the new teams.

Good luck USF1.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

franka said:


> Patrick said:
> 
> 
> > I think that USF1 will be a new, bottom dwelling team, so no wonder they need money right away.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Dan Gurney's All American Racers ... 1967 Belgium F1, Dan won it, they were in F1 but not for long.

http://www.allamericanracers.com/hist.html


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Well, it really sounds like Spoonface is going to make a comeback... 

His dad has said that he is training like a madman, and that he recently got some new neck exercising gear, specially designed for motor sports. He is not getting in shape just for nothing.

Haug (Daimler motor sports boss king) has now put off announcing their second driver until some time later. Perhaps even in January.

And as could be expected, Ecclestone is even getting involved. :tsk:

Just imagine if the boss of the NFL, NBA or NHL was actively trying to get some star player to the NY Giants, NY Knicks or NY Rangers! Conflict of interest? No, more cash for Ecclestone and his train robbing croonies. :rofl: 

And in other news, Räikkönen has now been linked to be teammates with Sebastian Loeb in a Peugeot 908 HDi FAP for the Le Mans 24 race in June. There is a break in the WRC schedule during that time.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> And in other news, Räikkönen has now been linked to be teammates with Sebastian Loeb in a Peugeot 908 HDi FAP for the Le Mans 24 race in June. There is a break in the WRC schedule during that time.


Thanks for that piece of good news.

Schumi jumping in for a season is a long shot. Fitness issues will keep him out, plus he is not as fast as he was 3 years ago.

And what about his prior statement of "staying home to spend time with my kids". Has he had enough time with them? All he can stand is more likely.

:dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And now Rosberg has come out and said that he hopes that Spoonface will be his teammate for 2010. 

His neck is fine - most likely, it was already fine when Massa was injured, but when they realized what a turd their (Ferrari) car was, there was no point for Spoonface to embarrass himself like Badoer and Fisichella did.

I do not really have any belief that Mercedes will repeat their success in 2010, but the Spoonface wild card would change things.

If Villeneuve would get a seat at Lotus, it would be interesting. Villeneuve, Spoonface, Alonso, Hamilton, Button world champions all driving... Where are Hill, Häkkinen and Mansell these days? :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Schumi jumping in for a season is a long shot. Fitness issues will keep him out, plus he is not as fast as he was 3 years ago.


He claims to be in better shape than 5 years ago.

He has been driving karts on an almost daily basis.

I am not so sure that he is NOT as fast as three years ago, even at age 40.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick said:


> He claims to be in better shape than 5 years ago.
> 
> He has been driving karts on an almost daily basis.
> 
> I am not so sure that he is NOT as fast as three years ago, even at age 40.


Fitness is not going to be an issue, he's been active in one form or another during his retirement.

Like you said, he's probably as fast as he was last time in the cockpit, with some seat time to get used to new team, tires, aero he'll be winning races. The most important thing for him and the team will be input he'll have on development of the car during winter testing.

Poor Nico...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Yeah, I don't think that Rosberg has a clue what he is asking for.  :rofl:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Even Schumi being slower than 3 years ago by 25% would still make him faster than most of the rest of the field...


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

cwinter said:


> Even Schumi being slower than 3 years ago by 25% would still make him faster than most of the rest of the field...


Faster than most of the rest puts him mid-grid


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

VIZSLA said:


> Faster than most of the rest puts him mid-grid


I hate to quantify it but you force me to:

....faster than 88% of the rest of the field.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

cwinter said:


> I hate to quantify it but you force me to:
> 
> ....faster than 88% of the rest of the field.


Faster than most puts him ahead of 51% of the grid. 
Assuming a sixteen car grid that can be as low as seven.
The point is that MS won't be coming back unless he's contending for wins on a regular basis.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

VIZSLA said:


> Faster than most puts him ahead of 51% of the grid.
> Assuming a sixteen car grid that can be as low as seven.
> *The point is that MS won't be coming back unless he's contending for wins on a regular basis.*


Obviously...if he comes back I am predicting a Brett Favre type season...


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

cwinter said:


> Obviously...if he comes back I am predicting a Brett Favre type season...


He was looking a bit weary at times last Sunday.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

VIZSLA said:


> He was looking a bit weary at times last Sunday.


Nitpicker...they didn't play well. I love watching Favre as a long time Packer fan but it pains me to see him in purple. Still, he is the second highest rated QB in the league. Nuff said...

Statistically, this may be one his best years ever...


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

cwinter said:


> Nitpicker...they didn't play well. I love watching Favre as a long time Packer fan but it pains me to see him in purple. Still, he is the second highest rated QB in the league. Nuff said...
> 
> Statistically, this may be one his best years ever...


I was being sympathetic not critical. 
I've reached the point in life where I root for the old guys as a matter of principle


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sticking with my prediction that he will not drive, and if he does it will not be for a whole season and he will not be the fastest on the grid.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

No one taking up my bid?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

BBC reports today (Friday) that Mercedes have made an offer to Spoonface: one year, 7 million Euros - the same offer that Brawn GP made to Button.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> BBC reports today (Friday) that Mercedes have made an offer to Spoonface: one year, 7 million Euros - the same offer that Brawn GP made to Button.


A small amount compared to some others in F1.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> A small amount compared to some others in F1.


Well, he is getting 5 million Euros a year from Ferrari for his "role with the team as an advisor.

But not nearly as much as they are paying Räikkönen for the next two years!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

So what do you think about the new points system?


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

F1Crazy said:


> So what do you think about the new points system?


Giving points down to tenth is a way to make the new Cossie teams look less pathetic.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> So what do you think about the new points system?


It makes sense that there is a bigger gap between P1 and P2.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

So, Spoonface has a contract with Mercedes GP now. 

Tomorrow, Lotus will announce Kovalainen as the team's second driver.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And now Ferrari have confirmed that Spoonface is free to go, if he wants out of his "advisor" position with their street car division. :eeps:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I no longer need a Kimi replacement when I have Schumi to heckle.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*Not so Quickly*

Henkel says Mercedes deal is invalid

Monday, December 14th 2009, 15:26 GMT

German company Henkel says a sponsorship deal apparently agreed with the Mercedes GP team was put together by an ex-employee acting without authorisation, and that it will not be honouring the partnership.

Henkel has issued a statement arguing that it has no responsibility for the three-year contract, which it says was worth 90 million euros, and that it informed Mercedes in September that the deal was invalid.

Its statement argues that the Formula 1 team - which was still operating as Brawn GP at the time - should have been more thorough in checking the deal and the Henkel representative it was negotiating with. The case is the subject of a legal dispute.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

franka said:


> I no longer need a Kimi replacement when I have Schumi to heckle.


If he knew that he'd have demanded more money


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

VIZSLA said:


> If he knew that he'd have demanded more money


So you think I have an opportunity to influence the deal? Really? I'll give them a call right now.:rofl:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

franka said:


> So you think I have an opportunity to influence the deal? Really? I'll give them a call right now.:rofl:


Be sure to say hello for me.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Renault is done (well, 75% of it) and Mercedes is arranging a test for Spoonface in last season's Brawn GP car with GP2 tires...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Perhaps there will not be any need for USF1 to announce who their drivers are for 2010...

And Bruno Senna can go look for yet another job outside of Campos Meta...

Meanwhile in Köln, Stefan GP continues to work on the Toyota Formula 1 cars for 2010...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The German paper Bild is reporting that Spoonface has signed a one year, 7 million Euro contract with Petronas Mercedes GP. :eeps:

Where are you, FrankA?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The BBC is now reporting that Spoonface's deal is actually worth 21 million Euros.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Confirmed by Daimler: MSchumacher to drive for Mercedes in 2010. :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> No one taking up my bid?


:stickpoke


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> I'm going to vomit.


:rofl:

I thought that this news might rub you the wrong way...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

It gets worse: he signed a three year deal with Mercedes... :rofl:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya'll are just scared....scared the old man will dominate once again. :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nah. I am excited to see what the old guy can do, especially if what he does wipes that stupid grin off of Hamilton's face.

Also, Spoonface no longer has to worry about being crashed into by the likes of Montoya, Sato, Coulthard or Villeneuve.

OTOH, I do (once again) feel sorry for Barrichello. :rofl:

PS: who is Y'All? :dunno:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Not much is being said about the coming 2010 teams.


----------



## bjf123 (Oct 6, 2005)

Apparently, the USF1 team will debut / test their car at Barber Motorsports Park in Alabama in early February. I'm hoping Speed TV carries it live, at least here in the States.

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20100108/F1/100109950


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

bjf123 said:


> Apparently, the USF1 team will debut / test their car at Barber Motorsports Park in Alabama in early February. I'm hoping Speed TV carries it live, at least here in the States.
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20100108/F1/100109950


Perhaps they will actually name their drivers by then... 

I am less and less convinced that USF1 will actually be on the grid in March.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

bjf123 said:


> Apparently, the USF1 team will debut / test their car at Barber Motorsports Park in Alabama in early February. I'm hoping Speed TV carries it live, at least here in the States.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Since they are holding themselves out as the 'American' team Speed should cover their coming out.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

bjf123 said:


> Apparently, the USF1 team will debut / test their car at Barber Motorsports Park in Alabama in early February. I'm hoping Speed TV carries it live, at least here in the States.
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20100108/F1/100109950


How would one get an "invite" or otherwise attend the debut? I live in Atlanta and would drive over there if I knew I could get in.

-MrB


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Good news for all of you Nelson Piquet Jr fans!

He has decided to make the big jump up from Formula 1, to NASCAR.

Well done. :rofl:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Good news for all of you Nelson Piquet Jr fans!
> 
> He has decided to make the big jump up from Formula 1, to NASCAR.
> 
> Well done. :rofl:


My friends will be glad to hear


----------



## bjf123 (Oct 6, 2005)

At least he won't have to worry as much about crashing the car. They'll just throw some duct tape on it and send him back out.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Räikkönen and Shell*


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> So what do you think about the new points system?


It sounds like they are going to try to make even bigger changes. FOTA wants a wider gap between P1 and P2: 25 and 18 points.

The FIA World Motorsports Council will take this up on Wednesday.

I would like to see pole position and fastest lap get a point.

How many hat tricks could Spoonface get? :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Patrick said:


> And USF1 has signed Argentinian José María López to a contract, assuming that he can put together a 5.4 million Euro sponsorship deal for the team.


I guess that he found the money.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

bjf123 said:


> Apparently, the USF1 team will debut / test their car at Barber Motorsports Park in Alabama in early February. I'm hoping Speed TV carries it live, at least here in the States.
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20100108/F1/100109950


Oops.

Now the car won't be ready until about 20-25 February. 

Leaving very little time to test. And that assumes that they have found their second driver.

Hmmm. I still doubt that this team will make it to the grid in March.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*More*

Even Ecclestone doesn't think that either Campos Meta or USF1 will be on the grid in Bahrain...

And now it comes out that the Spanish team probably won't *TEST* at all before the first race. 

How the hell is that going to work? 

In other, interesting news... the FOTA teams have all agreed on a new tire rule: the drivers that make it to Q3 (top 10), must use the same set of tires to begin the race, that they used in their last stint of Q3.

This could seriously change tactics, especially considering that there is no re-fueling for 2010.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> In other, interesting news... the FOTA teams have all agreed on a new tire rule: the drivers that make it to Q3 (top 10), must use the same set of tires to begin the race, that they used in their last stint of Q3.QUOTE]
> 
> Stupid. No longer is it racing, its just a game now.
> 
> Everyone thru Q3 has to have their left arm strapped to their chest on the start line. If it gets loose during the game you are disqualified.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Franka, you must (some day) learn how to quote a post...

Anyway, the top 10 drivers in Q3 must use the LAST set of tires from Q3 to start the race.

Not one set of tires for all of Q3 and then the start of the race.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Its completely arbitrary.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Are the teams going to use KERS this year?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

JoeM3 said:


> Are the teams going to use KERS this year?


No KERS


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> funky rear wing is still : puke:


The front wing seem a tad busy and funky as well


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Rosberg agreed to trade numbers with him. He (Spoonface) refuses to drive with an even number. And he has won three of his world championships with #3 on his car... :tsk:


Okay, then, I guess the question I should have asked is "how did Mercedes get 3 and 4?" As successor to Brawn? I would have thought Vettel would get priority.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

The original Lotus color was a solid forest green, no metalics. looked good.

The new metalic green looks like crap. And that yellow uggleeeee.

That car is so ugly that the techies are poking it with a ten foot pole


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Okay, then, I guess the question I should have asked is "how did Mercedes get 3 and 4?" As successor to Brawn? I would have thought Vettel would get priority.


Only the name has changed as far as the FIA is concerned. And of course, Button gets to take #1 with him. had he not raced in Formula 1 this year, McLaren would have had #0 and #2. :rofl:

I like the fact that Peter Sauber still hasn't changed the name of his team. :thumbup:

I guess that they will have to make that application with the FIA soon.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

More grim news for USF1.

They have fired their CFO, YouTube has pulled out of being the team's main sponsor, and their headquarters in Charlotte, NC is for sale...

And they still don't have a car or a second driver.

Stefan GP now has two drivers (Kazuki Nakajima and Karun Chandhok), cars and spare parts.

See you in Bahrain.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Patrick said:


> More grim news for USF1.
> 
> They have fired their CFO, YouTube has pulled out of being the team's main sponsor, and their headquarters in Charlotte, NC is for sale...
> 
> ...


It's too bad. I was really hoping to be able to pull for them this season. Bernie must be on to something when he says that F1 doesn't need the USA, and apparently the USA doesn't need F1, either.

I guess I'll become a Renault fan; since I rooted for Kubica at BMW.

-MrB


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

mrbelk said:


> guess I'll become a Renault fan; since I rooted for Kubica at BMW.
> 
> -MrB


I am going to join franka and use all of my Formula 1 energy to cheer against Spoonface. :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Correction: Stefan GP is going to sign Jacques Villeneuve to be their other driver. 

And USF1 is negotiating with the FIA to miss the first FOUR races of the season. :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Here are the turds that are responsible for Räikkönen being dumped by Ferrari:










The CEO of Santander Central Hispano, Emillio Botin, on the left, and Alonso.

At testing last week in Jerez, Alonso was nice enough to act as host for Mr Botin.

And here is a little sideshow story from the NYT about the bank's president:

*Emilio Botín, president of Spain's largest bank, Santander Central Hispano, has been ordered to stand trial along with two former executives on charges of criminal misuse of funds, according to a Spanish court order. Judge María Teresa Palacio ruled that Mr. Botín, 69; his former chief executive, Ángel Corcôstegui, 52; and a former co-chairman, José María Amusátegui, 72, be tried in connection with pension and bonus payments of more than 164 million euros the two former executives received when they resigned in 2001. ''Our board has rejected these charges, and pointed out that the decisions on remunerations were made unanimously by the board,'' a bank official said.*

Interesting. More crooks in Formula 1...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Now there are rumors that Campos Meta and USF1 might merge into one team. 

The FIA sent Charlie Whiting to Charlotte, NC to investigate the situation with USF1. Apparently, the FIA is not too pleased with the situation, which Ferrari blames solely on... (drum roll) The Turd. :rofl:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*Lies, lies*

How many lies can you count in this article?

Schumacher revises Mercedes prediction

By Steven English and Jonathan Noble Saturday, February 27th 2010, 14:53 GMT

Michael Schumacher has changed his stance on Mercedes GP's competitiveness heading into the beginning of the 2010 season.

Schumacher said on Friday that he did not expect the team to be in a position to win races early in the year, but changed his mind on Saturday after analysing the data in more detail.

Speaking on Saturday afternoon, Schumacher said: "Yesterday I was a little bit pessimistic before I studied the data. I mentioned it after not having studied the data, afterwards it looks much more reasonable than I thought.

"This was just initial feeling, but it looks like maybe we were running more fuel than others yesterday and that's why the time didn't look so good. Looking at the results and the data, it looks very reasonable - not too bad."

But the seven-time world champion stopped short of predicting wins.

"Maybe, maybe not," he said. "But it is important to see what happens by the end of the season and not by the beginning. We have to be within fighting distance. If we are not in a position to win the first races, I wouldn't worry at all. If we are two seconds off the pace, then okay maybe we start to worry - but I don't think that is the case."

When asked who he thinks is favourite in 2010, Schumacher said: "I think Felipe and Fernando at the moment look the target.

"They have been doing very good testing and things look good. I know the team so I know there are good reasons to be happy. I am not surprised,

"[But] I don't know who has played


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*Its over*

Team US F1 shuts down operation

By Jonathan Noble and Dieter Rencken Tuesday, March 2nd 2010, 19:29 GMT

Team US F1's Formula 1 hopes appeared to be over on Tuesday, with high level sources revealing to AUTOSPORT that the outfit has now effectively closed down.

Against the backdrop of weeks of uncertainty about the future of the American team, which had been struggling to get a car ready for the start of the season, sources have revealed team personnel have now been informed they are no longer required as the operation could not continue in its present guise.

AUTOSPORT understands that shortly before lunchtime, production manager Dave Skog informed those staff who had remained at the team during its recent troubles that they were being put on unpaid leave - even though they remain technically employed.

That move, which has not yet been officially confirmed, effectively brings an end to the F1 dreams of team principal Ken Anderson and sporting director Peter Windsor who had hoped to create a genuine American grand prix team unless a fresh cash injection can be found.

It is understood that neither Anderson nor Windsor were present at the factory while the announcement was made, and neither was available for comment about the latest situation.

Calls to the factory switchboard have also gone unanswered, with a message stating that the number is temporarily not working.

The failure of Team US F1 to make it onto the grid means that there is now a vacancy for the Serbian outfit Stefan Grand Prix, which has been sitting on the sidelines for several months.

US F1 will need to be officially withdrawn from the championship if Stefan GP is going to have a chance of getting a late entry - although such a situation may be possible if FIA technical delegate Charlie Whiting's inspection visit to the American team's factory last week showed that the outfit was not capable of competing.

It is also not clear what US F1 investor Chad Hurley will now do. The American YouTube co-founder, who had invested in the team, has been linked with potential deals with both Stefan GP and Campos Meta in recent weeks - and it is possible he may choose to remain in F1 through involvement with another team.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick, you called it weeks ago, that they wouldn't survive. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Patrick, you called it weeks ago, that they wouldn't survive. :thumbdwn:


I hope that isn't a thumbs down for me! :rofl:

This is further evidence of epic failure by The Turd and his Cosworth croonies.

Perhaps now the FIA will "allow" Bridgestone to give some tires to Stefan GP so that the team can test. :tsk:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Not U, the no more team.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I hope that isn't a thumbs down for me! :rofl:
> 
> This is further evidence of epic failure by The Turd and his Cosworth croonies.
> 
> Perhaps now the FIA will "allow" Bridgestone to give some tires to Stefan GP so that the team can test. :tsk:


It seems that its Ferrari's veto that's keeping those "Serbian B'strds" (Ferrari's words not mine) out.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Team US F1 still looking for 2011 entry 

By Jonathan Noble and Dieter Rencken Tuesday, March 2nd 2010, 22:03 GMT 


Team US F1 boss Ken Anderson insists his outfit has not yet given up on its dreams of entering F1 in the future, despite telling its staff to stop work on its current car.

Sources revealed earlier that team personnel were put on unpaid leave by the outfit on Tuesday afternoon, amid continued uncertainty about the future of the outfit.

Although that move pointed towards the end of Team US F1, Anderson has insisted that the Charlotte-based operation remains hopeful of making it onto the grid in 2011.

He is adamant that the team has not closed down, and says it now awaiting news from the FIA about if it can defer its entry from the start of this season until the beginning of 2011.

While it awaits a decision from the FIA, with an official entry list for 2010 expected imminently, the team has felt it pointless to continue work on the chassis it had originally planned to run this year.

Anderson told AUTOSPORT: "We have applied to the FIA to hold our entry until 2011. It was supposed to be confidential, so I could not really comment on it. It seems to have leaked out though.

"We are waiting for a reply from the FIA and are working with them. In the mean time, there is nothing for the employees to do, so we have told them to stop working on the current car until we have a decision."

With Team US F1 now certain not to be able to compete in 2010, it is not clear if the FIA will opt to hand an entry to the Serbian outfit Stefan GP, or choose to simply open applications for the 2011 championship instead - leaving just 12 teams on the grid this season.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The next to fail: Campos Meta

But hey, at least they have a new name: Hispania Racing F1 Team


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I watched part of the morning free practice and all of the second session.

I cannot believe the disparity between the top and bottom teams. It is dangerous.

Ah, The Turd and his vision for Formula 1...

Also, the new 1.3km part of the track is a joke. The asphalt was breaking up in one corner and the surface is bumpy as hell in another. But hey, it is now the second longest track after Spa. :tsk:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I watched part of the morning free practice and all of the second session.
> 
> I cannot believe the disparity between the top and bottom teams. It is dangerous.
> 
> ...


The one and only similarity.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Is this race being shown in North America? :dunno:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Is this race being shown in North America? :dunno:


Yes


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

toovo1985 said:


> really looking forward to see what happens tomorrow in quali... still a very close pack!!! great to see schumacher in the front pack...
> 
> Ferrari...getting behind...will they react tomorrow...or will Mercedes engines be fighting for first place in bahrain?


If anyone knows they could..err, we could make a lot of money, greenbacks baby, the stuff that can buy you almost anything


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

It should be an interesting race, lots of new things, tatics rules and people to watch, new tires and no Briatore

I'm glad to hear that Prost this race and other former F1 drivers will join the stewards at all the races. He's a good man and will call it as he sees it. No one to please. It took a long time to fix this annual problem that Ferrari enjoyed for 10 to 12 years running.

I want to see how the other drivers treat Schumi on the track. Previously a majority of drivers would make way for him, let him get clear passes, etc. My1st Schui jab. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I predict a boring race. :yawn:

After just watching the Porsche Super Cup race, I am not a fan of this track.

The interesting points of the Formula 1 race will be the start, pit stops under 3 seconds, Spoonface getting his ass handed to him by Rosberg, and how many MINUTES (half an hour?) will both HRT cars finish behind the winner (Vettel).

I may just watch ski jumping instead...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Ok, I will also add that since re-fuelling has been banned, the tire strategies will also be interesting.

Sutil is the only driver (P10) that ended Q3 with the harder tires. Everyone else was on the super soft rubber.

And, both Ferrari engines were changed today. There was some odd data from Massa's engine in Q3, so the team decided to change both engines.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Senna's lap times were 2 seconds slower than the Asian GP2 series fastest lap (race held before the Porsche Super Cup race). Ouch.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*I am not an Alonso fan*

Three drivers have won their debut race for Scuderia Ferrari:

Juan Manuel Fangio, Nigel Mansell and Kimi Räikkönen, all world champions. Looks like we can add another name to the list.

In the last 20 years of the Formula 1 world championship, the driver that has won the first race of the season, has won the championship 16 times.

Both times that Alonso won the world championship for Renault, he won the first race of the season.

Well played by Santander and all of their money... :tsk:

Bummer about Vettel's exhaust problem.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Those stats are interesting. I'm sad for Vettle having to give up all those positions. I wanted to see him win.

I'm not an Alonso fan. My daughter coined her nick name for Alonso a few seasons back as "no neck".


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Bummer about Vettel's exhaust problem.


:stupid:

I wonder if the combination of bottom-mounted headers and that impossibly rough surface on the new section of track had anything to do with it? :dunno:

He drove brilliantly, even after losing power, to at least hold off Rosberg and Schumi.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Plaz said:


> :stupid:
> 
> I wonder if the combination of bottom-mounted headers and that impossibly rough surface on the new section of track had anything to do with it? :dunno:
> 
> He drove brilliantly, even after losing power, to at least hold off Rosberg and Schumi.


It's been reported that the problem was not exhaust related but electrical (faulty spark plug).


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes a faulty spark plug


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

FOTA will hold a telephone conference with all of the team principles on Thursday.

FOTA Chairman, Martin Whitmarsh is calling for immediate rule changes, and has even suggested a mandatory 2 pit stop strategy for each driver.

A bunch of drivers complained post-race that with the new fuel and tires rules, qualifying and the start are the most part of the race weekend. The race itself (according to Kovalainen) was boring for the drivers as well as the fans.

And once again, we have double diffusor issues, especially with (no surprise here) both Mercedes-Benz teams. Ferrari, Renault, Red Bull and other teams have once again asked the FIA to inspect the aerodynamic parts legality on the McLaren and Mercedes cars.

Massa was told to slow down once both he and Alonso had overtaken Vettel. His fresh engine was overheating when he drove behind anyone, which lead to increased fuel consumption. This overheating problem is related to aerodynamic failures with the F10.

Ferrari team principle Stefano "The Gimp" Domenicali thanked Santander for making it possible to have Alonso driving for SF, i.e., that they were willing to pay Räikkönen to leave.

Lastly, check out this web link to see how The Head celebrated his victory in Bahrain:

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/f1/uutiset.shtml/arkistot/f1/2010/03/1078468

Click the arrow on the bottom right hand side to advance the pictures.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Patrick said:


> FOTA will hold a telephone conference with all of the team principles on Thursday.
> 
> FOTA Chairman, Martin Whitmarsh is calling for immediate rule changes, and has even suggested a mandatory 2 pit stop strategy for each driver.
> 
> ...


Since it's beyond obvious that all these crazy constant rules changes have basically done nothing to improve the show, I think they should go the opposite way and get rid of all but the most necessary rules; like bounding boxes and minimum weights and let the teams go to town. Make them build engines that can go the race distance without refueling; however they decide to accomplish that.

A "spec" series, which is what F1 has basically devolved to, is not, and cannot ever be described as "The Pinnacle of Motorsport."

Unfortunately, Jean Todt is just Max Mosely v.2 and we won't see any innovation in the rules as a result.

-MrB


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*Race Boring*

Webber admitted he got frustrated by the lack of overtaking opportunities during the race.

"It got pretty boring," Webber told Australia's Daily Telegraph. "I spent 48 laps staring at a the gearboxes of first Schumacher and then Button and there was nothing I could do to pass them.

"I tried everything - different lines, pressure, everything. But they're both good drivers and neither of them made a mistake."

The Australian, who was stuck behind McLaren's Jenson Button for several laps, is hoping the upcoming circuits offer more chances to pass.

And he admitted he was 'shocked' by how hard overtaking was.

"I was quicker than him but I was unable to find a way through," Webber said. "He didn't make a mistake and if I'd tried to force the issue it would have ended in a crash.

"I was pretty shocked by how hard it was to overtake and it doesn't bode well for any of the one-stop races on the calendar, when everyone is going to be following pretty much the same strategy.

"We can only hope that other circuits will lend themselves to overtaking more than Sakhir."


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

It seems that no one is interested in Formula One. This is the worst spoiler thread in terms of activity that we have ever had.

And to be completely honest, I blame The Turd. :rofl:

Ok, on to Melbourne!


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

F1 is in a stupor and a lot of it is due to Max's legacy.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Bernie made it into what it is today, a money making machine for Bernie and Max. They pulled the different teams and different series together and got big money into the sport, on purpose.

Its the big money from big sponsors (cigarettes, Marlboro and auto companies) that has ruined the old F1 series. There is no going back period, w/wo Bernie.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

franka said:


> Bernie made it into what it is today, a money making machine for Bernie and Max. They pulled the different teams and different series together and got big money into the sport, on purpose.
> 
> Its the big money from big sponsors (cigarettes, Marlboro and auto companies) that has ruined the old F1 series. There is no going back period, w/wo Bernie.


When it comes to tracks and commercial issues Bernie is to blame but the problems that are causing this season's malaise have more to do with car and race specs and those are Max's doing.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick said:


> It seems that no one is interested in Formula One. This is the worst spoiler thread in terms of activity that we have ever had.
> 
> And to be completely honest, I blame The Turd. :rofl:
> 
> Ok, on to Melbourne!


Not many news coming from F1 in the last week. I'm curious who's hot and who's not and likely we won't know that till Barcelona. I'd say Red Bull is ahead of Ferrari, then it's McLaren and Mercedes. I wonder how long will it take for McLaren or Mercedes to catch up to the 2 top teams and start winning races.

Renault is already talking of bringing some updates and being stronger in Australia. They will compete with Williams and Force India for the last few points. I feel it's gonna be a crucial year for my boy Kubica, it's his team now and he needs to show his strengths developing the car.

My money is on Vettel this weekend...


----------



## Gh0sT (May 20, 2006)

F1Crazy said:


> Not many news coming from F1 in the last week. I'm curious who's hot and who's not and likely we won't know that till Barcelona. I'd say Red Bull is ahead of Ferrari, then it's McLaren and Mercedes. I wonder how long will it take for McLaren or Mercedes to catch up to the 2 top teams and start winning races.
> 
> Renault is already talking of bringing some updates and being stronger in Australia. They will compete with Williams and Force India for the last few points. I feel it's gonna be a crucial year for my boy Kubica, it's his team now and he needs to show his strengths developing the car.
> 
> My money is on Vettel this weekend...


If I had read up correctly, Renault and other teams were ordered by the FIA to make aero adjustements before Friday practice of the Aus GP :dunno:

My money is on the cars in Red again.

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/82234



> FIA closes rear diffuser loophole
> 
> By Jonathan Noble Friday, March 19th 2010, 11:02 GMT
> 
> ...


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Gh0sT said:


> If I had read up correctly, Renault and other teams were ordered by the FIA to make aero adjustements before Friday practice of the Aus GP :dunno:
> 
> My money is on the cars in Red again.
> 
> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/82234


Regarding the diffusers: more silliness. _Nota bene:_ there may never be a rules clarification that goes against Ferrari.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I forgot to mention that I like what Peter Sauber has done with the name of his team:

BMW Sauber-Ferrari


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I forgot to mention that I like what Peter Sauber has done with the name of his team:
> 
> BMW Sauber-Ferrari


The BMW part has, or is about to be, dropped. Sorry.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> The BMW part has, or is about to be, dropped. Sorry.


Nope.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Nope.


Not according to the reports I read but I hope you're right.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Virgin F1 has now admitted that their fuel tank is 12 liters too small, and barring some incident that brings out the Safety Car, they won't make it full race distance.

I have a feeling that neither car would make it to the flag anyway...

Before the circus gets back to Europe, they will have to build complete new cars. The only way to increase the fuel tank capacity is to lengthen the entire car. That will require new crash tests and inspections by the FIA.

Oops. 

If you believe what Ecclestone says, there will be a US Grand Prix in 2012. Oddly enough, it will be held in New Jersey. WTF? :rofl:

Invite the Guidos for some free Jägerbombs!

Renault still has not solved the mystery of Vettel's engine problem in Bahrain. It was related to the faulty spark plug, but not the reason for the reduction in power.

According to a recent survey by FOTA, the most popular/liked Formula 1 drivers are (sit down Frank):

1. Spoonface
2. Alonso/Santander Bank
3. Räikkönen

90,000 fans took part in the gallup.

And about the race the weekend: there is rain in the forecast. Fun!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> Not according to the reports I read but I hope you're right.


Sauber already (officially) changed the name from BMW Sauber F1, to BMW Sauber-Ferrari.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Sauber already (officially) changed the name from BMW Sauber F1, to BMW Sauber-Ferrari.


The reports I've seen are since that change.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Mounting a remote tank or two, 6 liters each will solve the problem. And if there is some regulation against it that is easily solved with an exception. I think all the teams would allow that. If it was my mistake I bet it could find the room for 2 or 3 "auxilary" tanks.

How did it come to pass that their tank was made too small? I bet there is a good story to that that we may never hear.

Screw spoonface. My intensity is greater than the sum of all the fans in the survey. No offense to any fans. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The reason for Virgin F1 having too small of a fuel tank is due to three rule changes in November 2009, about the type of gasoline that would be used in 2010.

Their new car will be ready for Barcelona.

McLaren have claimed that both Red Bull cars are using some system that allows the drivers to change the ride height of the car during the race. 

Of course, active suspension systems were banned by the FIA in 1994. The most successful team to use active suspension in the early 1990's was Williams, whose lead engineer was... Adrian Newey, currently, the head engine for RBR. :eeps:

The pit lane speed limit for Melbourne was lowered from 100km/h to 60km/h by Charlie Whiting of the FIA. This reduction lead to Petrov receiving a 7000 Euro speeding ticket yesterday (96km/h). It will also lead to another boring, one-stop strategy race by the top teams. Like Bahrain, there is no place to pass on the Albert Park track.

I expect Vettel and Webber to drive away at the front. That is Ok with me as long as Alonso/Santander doesn't finish P3...


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> The reason for Virgin F1 having too small of a fuel tank is due to three rule changes in November 2009, about the type of gasoline that would be used in 2010.
> 
> Their new car will be ready for Barcelona.
> 
> ...


96KPH? Sounds like the team forgot to change the limiter.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> 96KPH? Sounds like the team forgot to change the limiter.


Yep, or then he didn't turn it on.

Senna also got a 1600 Euro speeding ticket (67km/h).


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

No comments? :dunno:

And I admit that I was WRONG!

Rain changes everything...


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick said:


> No comments? :dunno:
> 
> And I admit that I was WRONG!
> 
> Rain changes everything...


Awesome race!

First of all, Hamilton is a douchebag :tsk:

It's kinda funny to see that every driver out there is giving Schumi a hard time :rofl: Maybe Mercedes should paint their cars red :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Awesome race!
> 
> First of all, Hamilton is a douchebag :tsk:
> 
> It's kinda funny to see that every driver out there is giving Schumi a hard time :rofl: Maybe Mercedes should paint their cars red :dunno:


YES! Awesome race. Finally!!

YES, Hamilton is a douche-schnoozle!

And YES, I said to my wife during the race, that Spoonface will demand that Ross Brawn re-paint the cars *RED*! :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*NEWS BOMB...*

It is being reported in Germany that *RÄIKKÖNEN* will drive for Red Bull in 2011. :bigpimp:

Death to Santander/FIAT! :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Very exciting race! Will it put the "new rules make F1 races glorified processions" narrative to rest?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Very exciting race! Will it put the "new rules make F1 races glorified processions" narrative to rest?


I think that we will have to wait until we get back to Europe, for there to be a definitive answer to this question.

That said, the new rules (160kg of fuel and narrower front tires) have made for some interesting interpretations for race strategies. 50 laps on super soft tires? Damn... I did not see one-stop victories coming.

And Vettel's 2010 season looks like a copy of Räikkönen's 2006 season: bad luck.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> *NEWS BOMB...*
> 
> It is being reported in Germany that *RÄIKKÖNEN* will drive for Red Bull in 2011. :bigpimp:
> 
> Death to Santander/FIAT! :rofl:


This has been assumed all along.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

F1Crazy said:


> It's kinda funny to see that every driver out there is giving Schumi a hard time :rofl: Maybe Mercedes should paint their cars red :dunno:


True, true, its good to see.

Long term, Schumi returning to F1 will damage his reputation. It already has and there are 3 more years.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

VIZSLA said:


> This has been assumed all along.


It has?


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

franka said:


> It has?


Because of the Red Bull sponsorship of his Citroen.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> Because of the Red Bull sponsorship of his Citroen.


Well, he was already sponsored by Red Bull when he drove for SF.

Now, there are actually negotiations between RBR and Räikkönen's people. This is different than the wild speculation that he could return to Formula 1.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Well, he was already sponsored by Red Bull when he drove for SF.
> 
> Now, there are actually negotiations between RBR and Räikkönen's people. This is different than the wild speculation that he could return to Formula 1.


We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> True, true, its good to see.
> 
> Long term, Schumi returning to F1 will damage his reputation. It already has and there are 3 more years.


You never know; he could get lucky just like Button did yesterday.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

I missed the race on sunday, but managed to catch it yesterday (BBC iplayer rocks).

It's not cool to air your dirty laundry in public, but Hamilton was rightfully pissed. McLaren screwed him and themselves by calling him in. The red cars had nothing, he was inches away from dispatching Kubica and the Bulls were done. WTF were they thinking.

Good to see a McLaren driver on the podium, though. 

Patrick: Räikkönen sick of crashing in the woods?


----------



## Gh0sT (May 20, 2006)

e46Christian said:


> I missed the race on sunday, but managed to catch it yesterday (BBC iplayer rocks).
> 
> It's not cool to air your dirty laundry in public, but Hamilton was rightfully pissed. McLaren screwed him and themselves by calling him in. The red cars had nothing, he was inches away from dispatching Kubica and the Bulls were done. WTF were they thinking.
> 
> ...


Well one of the red cars had nothing but Alonso drove brilliantly from 22nd to 4th, and holding off Hammy with crappy tires.

I have come to believe that Alonso knows how to drive hard and manage tires, Ham will drive them to hell and Button will be smooth but only so quick.

But Kimi back in F1? I don't think he was sick of driving into trees, he was sick of all vodka and no champagne :bigpimp:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Awesome race!
> 
> First of all, Hamilton is a douchebag :tsk:
> 
> It's kinda funny to see that every driver out there is giving Schumi a hard time :rofl: Maybe Mercedes should paint their cars red :dunno:


What's with the Hamilton bashing?


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Gh0sT said:


> Well one of the red cars had nothing but Alonso drove brilliantly from 22nd to 4th, and holding off Hammy with crappy tires.
> 
> I have come to believe that Alonso knows how to drive hard and manage tires, Ham will drive them to hell and Button will be smooth but only so quick.
> 
> But Kimi back in F1? I don't think he was sick of driving into trees, he was sick of all vodka and no champagne :bigpimp:


I think that had less to do with Alonso and more to do with down-force issues when following too close (read: front end lift in dirty air). Even then, had Webber not taken him out, Alonso would have been history in short order.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

berford said:


> What's with the Hamilton bashing?


Dude, around here it's par for the course.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm not a Hamilton basher normally, but I did love this story from the BBC ....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8592317.stm

It seems he got into his trouble withthe police on the same day they started a road safety campaign.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

It was a good race. Vettle is good, I support him. :thumbup:

Lets hope that RB is not doing anything illegal with their ride height, or that they do not get caught. :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

e46Christian said:


> Dude, around here it's par for the course.


Now, wait a second, the only person we're really bashing is the Turd and he deserves it. Schumi had his share of bashing but also lots of fans, just like any good but controversial driver, LH included.

You can't behave like a prima donna and expect people will like it. His comments during and after the race were immature. 
He drove a great race but couldn't get past Kubica and Alonso who also drove brilliantly. His pass of Nico was one of the best I've seen in years. 
I think that Whitmarsh made the right decision at the moment, Hamilton couldn't get past Kubica, his tires were wearing quickly and they saw Schumacher's pace on new slicks so they made a call to cover all their bases. It didn't work out at the end but that's racing...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> What's with the Hamilton bashing?


Never liked Hamilton, but thanks to Piquet Jr, he did win a driver's world championship.

Anyway, lets bash the current queen diva in Formula One: Alonso/Santander! :rofl:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Never liked Hamilton, but thanks to Piquet Jr, he did win a driver's world championship.
> 
> Anyway, lets bash the current queen diva in Formula One: Alonso/Santander! :rofl:


Never did like Alonso much, but he's now showing us that he knows how to drive again after some really bad years, rife with stupidity and prima donna behaviour.

Hami gets all the credit and he'll be at the pinacle again, along with Alonso and Vettel. (Still hoping for Kubi to make it to the top, too, but getting less likely as time passes.)


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

berford said:


> Never did like Alonso much, but he's now showing us that he knows how to drive again after some really bad years, rife with stupidity and prima donna behaviour.
> 
> Hami gets all the credit and he'll be at the pinacle again, along with Alonso and Vettel. (Still hoping for Kubi to make it to the top, too, but getting less likely as time passes.)


His on track abilities have never really been in question. It's his off track comments that been the issue. So far this season he's behaved. Either he's cleaned up his act or there hasn't been anything that's upset him...yet.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

berford said:


> Never did like Alonso much, but he's now showing us that he knows how to drive again after some really bad years, rife with stupidity and prima donna behaviour.
> 
> Hami gets all the credit and he'll be at the pinacle again, along with Alonso and Vettel. (Still hoping for Kubi to make it to the top, too, but getting less likely as time passes.)


I'm not an Alonso fan but he is a tenacious driver. He will have a better result than the car is capable of producing. He's no superman but he never quits fighting.

Kubi needs a better car to show his talent, that or he will slowly drift away from the leading drivers.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Holy crap! What a race!!! :yikes:

And the race stewards had their hands full!

Hats off to Petrov... He drove out of his skin! His only wish for the race was to see the checkered flag, and damn did he drive a great race all in all.

I look forward to watching the race again later tonight!


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Holy crap! What a race!!! :yikes:
> 
> And the race stewards had their hands full!
> 
> ...


I'm sure that the usual suspects will call it boring


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Holy crap! What a race!!! :yikes:
> 
> And the race stewards had their hands full!
> 
> ...


Yeah, another great one :thumbup:

At this point you can't help it but root for Schumi...


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Kimi finished 5th in Rally of Turkey, wow! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Yeah, another great one :thumbup:
> 
> At this point you can't help it but root for Schumi...


I actually have to agree. :eeps:

Mercedes-Benz may soon wish that they would have tried a bit harder to get Räikkönen to drive with Rosberg. 

Spoonface might consider being stuck in Asia until after the European Grand Prix!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Hyvää Kimi!!*



F1Crazy said:


> Kimi finished 5th in Rally of Turkey, wow! :thumbup:


Yeah, and this is huge news here in Finland.

I just watched the review of today's stages and it's :beerchug: time!!!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Just finished watching the race. You've got to question the second Safety Car, WTF were they thinking :dunno:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Nico is still kicking Schumi's ass and Schumi has no excuse. :rofl:

Mercedes is lengthing the car for better weight distribution, so they say. I'm sure Schumi had a hand in this if not 3 hands.

Go Nico.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Good news for Formula One driver Fernando Diaz Alonso/Santander! :beerchug:

Alonso/Santander just signed a new deal with...

*SANTANDER*!

This time, it is with their insurance department.

Three years and 10 million Euros a year. :thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Just finished watching the race. You've got to question the second Safety Car, WTF were they thinking :dunno:


Truly bad move, which, of course, changed the outcome dramatically. If I were Massa, I don't think I would speak to Alonso for the rest of my life. If I were Hamilton when he was on my team, ditto. He's a complete a$$.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

berford said:


> Truly bad move, which, of course, changed the outcome dramatically. If I were Massa, I don't think I would speak to Alonso for the rest of my life. If I were Hamilton when he was on my team, ditto. He's a complete a$$.


Tell me you didn't see that coming, though. It sure didn't take him long to show his true colors.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

e46Christian said:


> Tell me you didn't see that coming, though. It sure didn't take him long to show his true colors.


But, but, but... According that wanker of a team boss Domenicali, there is NO problem between Massa and Alonso/Santander. 

Furthermore, with all of this FIA talk about making the race stewards' decisions more transparent and open (even adding former F1 drivers to the crews at each race), I cannot understand how Vfettel, Hamilton, Button, Alonso and Massa did *NOT* receive penalties *DURING* the race. :tsk:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> truly bad move, which, of course, changed the outcome dramatically. If i were massa, i don't think i would speak to alonso for the rest of my life. If i were hamilton when he was on my team, ditto. He's a complete a$$.


+1


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Be happy, Patrick. At least Alonso's thumbs are insured.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Mercedes is lengthing the car for better weight distribution, so they say. I'm sure Schumi had a hand in this if not 3 hands.


In all fairness to Spoonface, the car was actually designed for Button... Spoonface does not like understeer.

Also, the car that Spoonface has used until the Chinese Grand Prix either was damaged beyond repair in Bahrain, or was built with some serious failures in the factory.

But yes, he is getting a brand new car with a different wheelbase. We will see.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*New Silverstone layout looks good!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixrRSx6_Le4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

KERS is coming back? Oh no...

Ferrari wants to sell its uprated KERS system to all Ferrari-engine teams. Renaults wants to sell theirs (1 million Euros per team) to anyone that doesn't want to engineer this all over again.

The only hitch is that the systems will be two times more effective than those used in 2009.

In other news, the engine formula for 2013 is also up for debate. A company from Italy (Project 1221) has offered to supply gas turbine engines to all Formula 1 teams. 

Colin Chapman tried to use a Pratt & Whitney gas turbine engine in the early 1970's, and it failed. The best finish was an 8th place in the 1971 Italian Grand Prix (Fittipaldi).

The tire supplier to Formula 1 in 2011 will be Pirelli, Cooper Avon or Michelin. They want 18" wheels in place of the 13" wheels used now, and both want the teams to PAY for the tires.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixrRSx6_Le4&feature=player_embedded


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Prediction: Hamilton/Button duel.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> KERS is coming back? Oh no...
> 
> Ferrari wants to sell its uprated KERS system to all Ferrari-engine teams. Renaults wants to sell theirs (1 million Euros per team) to anyone that doesn't want to engineer this all over again.
> 
> ...


What happened to Bridgestone?


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Go Nico go.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Regarding Schumi...He was a very good driver but not the legend people thought. That is precisely why he is not winning now.

He had Bridgeston making tires to suit him and the Ferrari he was driving, a contract that insisted he be first over everything on his team, an FIA that always sided for Schumi and Ferrari even when it was clear that he was in error. Plus another half dozen advantages that he was given. Even an illegal car on occasion (moving floorboards).

The thruth is coming clear. If Mikey doesn't show talent in the next couple races, with a new car just for him (even thought Nico can drive the old one just fine) then the truth will be out. I'll even give him the rest of the season to show some talent. 

If he can't then what I've been saying for years will be proven true. That he isn't a Flash Gordon or the Lone Ranger, not even a Tonto.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

franka said:


> Regarding Schumi...He was a very good driver but not the legend people thought. That is precisely why he is not winning now.
> 
> He had Bridgeston making tires to suit him and the Ferrari he was driving, a contract that insisted he be first over everything on his team, an FIA that always sided for Schumi and Ferrari even when it was clear that he was in error. Plus another half dozen advantages that he was given. Even an illegal car on occasion (moving floorboards).
> 
> ...


Truth is, I think, he's just a little old to be running with the current talent. Not as quick, with no real incentives/need to win (he's already richer than God.) In his day, he was the best. In his day, Jackie Stewart was the best for a while. Put him in the fastest car now and see what he could do. No shame, just truth.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

It's hard to believe it's been 16 years...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)




----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Ferrari CEO Luca di Montezemolo, has emphatically denied that the bar code logo on the Ferrari Formula 1 cars has anything to do with either Philip Morris (Marlboro), or cigarette advertising in general.

:rofl:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Ferrari CEO Luca di Montezemolo, has emphatically denied that the bar code logo on the Ferrari Formula 1 cars has anything to do with either Philip Morris (Marlboro), or cigarette advertising in general.
> 
> :rofl:


Oh, really. I thought it was to allow the cars to get through customs more quickly.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Well, more good news for Ferrari.

The FIA has allowed SF to modify their engines (and customer engines) in order to "fix" the reliability problems that Ferrari engine teams have experienced this season.

Surprisingly, SF will already have the modified engines is use this coming weekend, for the Spanish Grand Prix.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Well, more good news for Ferrari.
> 
> The FIA has allowed SF to modify their engines (and customer engines) in order to "fix" the reliability problems that Ferrari engine teams have experienced this season.
> 
> Surprisingly, SF will already have the modified engines is use this coming weekend, for the Spanish Grand Prix.


Pretty slick, eh? As I suspected, the election of the Toad is just a continuation of Mosley's reign. Ferrari International Assistance as usual.

My prediction: The red cars will be very competitive and any improvements in pace will be credited to their new F-duct system.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Well, more good news for Ferrari.
> 
> The FIA has allowed SF to modify their engines (and customer engines) in order to "fix" the reliability problems that Ferrari engine teams have experienced this season.
> 
> Surprisingly, SF will already have the modified engines is use this coming weekend, for the Spanish Grand Prix.


So much for the rules. I smell a Todt.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

e46Christian said:


> Pretty slick, eh? As I suspected, the election of the Toad is just a continuation of Mosley's reign. Ferrari International Assistance as usual.
> 
> My prediction: The red cars will be very competitive and any improvements in pace will be credited to their new F-duct system.


:rofl:

If I recall correctly, Renault was allowed to make changes to their engines last season, and not for reliability issues.

That said, if it is a red car 1-2 in the Vicky Christina Barcelona Grand Prix, I will suspect that they have done more than just fix some pneumatic valve train issues... Ferrari cheat? :dunno:

Lets see.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> So much for the rules. I smell a Todt.


At least we know that SF is not in the business of advertising tobacco products. 

It has been a good week for Maranello!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Today, Spoonface has revealed the reasons for his poor performances so far:

It's the tires.

They are slicks, the fronts are too narrow, the compounds are a mystery, the compounds used during the race are different, and after the two free practice sessions on Friday, he cannot predict what the tire wear will be like during the race.

For his sake, lets hope that the FIA is listening!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Oh, really. I thought it was to allow the cars to get through customs more quickly.


The bar code logos have been removed by SF in order to end the "ridiculous speculation" that Ferrari have anything to do with tobacco advertising. 

I have several 40cm X 80cm framed prints from 2007 of Räikkönen, and there are Marlboro logos all over the car. It is amazing how quickly things change! :rofl:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> The bar code logos have been removed by SF in order to end the "ridiculous speculation" that Ferrari have anything to do with tobacco advertising.
> 
> I have several 40cm X 80cm framed prints from 2007 of Räikkönen, and there are Marlboro logos all over the car. It is amazing how quickly things change! :rofl:


The (unintended?) irony is that after all this everyone knows that Marlboro and Ferrari are linked. Clever or an unintended benefit?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

My guess is that Santander is behind all of this.

They want even bigger *SANTANDER* logos on the car.

Makes sense. They already forced Ferrari to change the color of both front and rear wings so that their logo looks correct...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

So, I am just getting ready to watch the second free practice session, and noticed what is happening at the Circuit de Catalunya this weekend.

All of these series, including qualifying and races will be shown live here:

Formula 1
GP 2
GP 3
Porsche Super Cup
Formula BMW

:yikes:

So much for mowing the lawn and trimming the shrubs this weekend! 

I chose the wrong time to quit drinking beer...


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

:yawn:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> :yawn:


Agreed.

The first corner could have made the first stint of the race interesting if Hamilton would have tried one of his Kamikaze over-taking maneuvers.

Both the Formula BMW and Porsche Super Cup race were more entertaining than the Formula 1 race...

Is Spoonface back? :dunno:

He sure ruined Button's race! :rofl:

Lotus shot down the idea to have two separate qualifying sessions for Monaco.

Teams have decided to ban the F-duct for 2011.

I hope that it rains in Monaco on Thursday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Is Spoonface back? :dunno:
> 
> He sure ruined Button's race! :rofl:


No doubt! :rofl:

I'm surprised Button couldn't squeak by him once over all those laps... what, 45 or so? He just needed to get a teeny little bit faster exit on that last turn before the main straight to allow his straight line speed advantage to position him for a turn 1 overtake... but it never happened.

Nail-biter of a finish for Vettel! Brakes? What brakes? :rofl:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> :yawn:


+1

Can you imagine running 64 or 66 laps and having an unanticipated tire failure? Hamilton's experience reminded me of Kimi when he was with McLaren a bunch of years ago when his tire went on the last lap of [where?] But he'd been running with a square tire for a long time, so it wasn't quite the same.

Monaco looks to be scary...with all the backmarkers and not knowing for sure how they are going to behave, I'd be worried if I were a frontrunner. I hope they know what a blue flag means and what they need to do. At least "crash" Sato isn't out there reeking havoc. :bigpimp: Suppose Spoonface has figured out how to negotiate Rascasse during his time off?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

The Speed TV commentators said the MS has been needled by the press in Monaco about his Rascasse debacle. Great minds think alike.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

That was exciting quali for me, always root for the underdog, go Kubi!!!

BTW, Live Timing on my iPhone is ahead of DirecTV Speed broadcast, really annoying :tsk:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Good stuff. Monaco is always insane.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

toovo1985 said:


> Amazing race from Alonso in Monaco!!! Climbing up to 6th position!!! Wow!!! Michael Schumacher: childish mistake overtaking alonso on the last lap as the safety car entered. Red Bull showing they are the ones to beat. Webber great performance once again the man is rolling


Mistake? It wasn't a mistake, he was instructed by the team that he can race and he went for it. Like him or not but there was nothing wrong with what he did.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Mistake? It wasn't a mistake, he was instructed by the team that he can race and he went for it. Like him or not but there was nothing wrong with what he did.


Why do you say there was nothing wrong with the move? It violates the regulations pertaining to the SC, and he was summarily and appropriately punished. I didn't hear about the instructions he was given (where is that cited?)

.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

berford said:


> Why do you say there was nothing wrong with the move? It violates the regulations pertaining to the SC, and he was summarily and appropriately punished. I didn't hear about the instructions he was given (where is that cited?)
> 
> .


New rules for 2010 allow to pass after restart once the cars cross the safety car line which is located before the start line (I think it's at the entry to pits), in the past they could resume racing once start/finish line was crossed. 
Team has given Schumacher 'Safety Car in, track clear' message assuming they were back to racing conditions so his instinct kicked in and he made a pass. He did what every racer should do, the team messed this one up since the article 40.13 states: 'If the race ends whilst the safety car is deployed it will enter the pit lane at the end of the last lap and the cars will take the chequered flag as normal without overtaking.'


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Mistake? It wasn't a mistake, he was instructed by the team that he can race and he went for it. Like him or not but there was nothing wrong with what he did.


I thought that it was a balls-out overtaking move by Spoonface! And Alonso/Santander didn't even know what happened. :rofl:

Two gems for the price of one.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Why do you say there was nothing wrong with the move? It violates the regulations pertaining to the SC, and he was summarily and appropriately punished. I didn't hear about the instructions he was given (where is that cited?)


Spoonface said himself post-race, that the team instructed him (on the radio) to attempt a pass on Alonso/Santander, if there was any opening, once the SC had left the track. He also said that he didn't expect to get a penalty.

Oops.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> New rules for 2010 allow to pass after restart once the cars cross the safety car line which is located before the start line (I think it's at the entry to pits), in the past they could resume racing once start/finish line was crossed.
> Team has given Schumacher 'Safety Car in, track clear' message assuming they were back to racing conditions so his instinct kicked in and he made a pass. He did what every racer should do, the team messed this one up since the article 40.13 states: 'If the race ends whilst the safety car is deployed it will enter the pit lane at the end of the last lap and the cars will take the chequered flag as normal without overtaking.'


If it's true that that's what was transmitted, then the team should be ashamed for not knowing (or applying the rules correctly. It was obvious to everyone else on the circuit that they were not racing on the last lap. They ambled over the start/finish line without trying to overtake, knowing the positions were established two laps previous. It should also have been clear to MS that the race was over, instinct or not. Alonso must have been about as livid over that move as Massa was over Alonso passing him going into the pits in China.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Spoonface said himself post-race, that the team instructed him (on the radio) to attempt a pass on Alonso/Santander, if there was any opening, once the SC had left the track. He also said that he didn't expect to get a penalty.
> 
> Oops.


Spoonface never expects to get a penalty--never has, never will. That's the kind of unrepentant guy he is. Maybe Todt will show sympathy...actually, he should recuse himself from the proceedings on account of his multiple affiliations regarding this case.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Alonso must have been about as livid over that move as Massa was over Alonso passing him going into the pits in China.


Nope.

Alonso/Santader said after the race that as soon as saw Spoonface passing him, that he knew that Spoonface would be losing some points as a result. Alonso/Santander was smiling when he said this in the interview...

SF explicitly told both Massa and Alonso/Santander over the radio that passing was forbidden once the SC went in.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Spoonface never expects to get a penalty--never has, never will. That's the kind of unrepentant guy he is. Maybe Todt will show sympathy...actually, he should recuse himself from the proceedings on account of his multiple affiliations regarding this case.


Several German newspapers were claiming yesterday that the reason Spoonface was penalized was because... Damon Hill was one of the race stewards. :rofl:

I really, truly hope that this is *TRUE*. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

It would have been great if (the rules allowed it) Bernd Mayländer would have crossed the finish line driving the "Follow Me Car" in front of all of the cars. 

AMG finally wins a Formula 1 race! :rofl:


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

This report is courtesy of the Gravel Trap on ITV:

*Hill wanted book thrown at Schumacher*

Reports from Monaco suggest that Michael Schumacher was lucky to get only a 20s penalty for his illegal move on Fernando Alonso at the final corner of Sunday***8217;s grand prix.

Race steward Damon Hill pushed for much sterner penalties, including a custodial sentence for his former nemesis, for what he might have called a ***8220;typically underhand action***8221; ***8211; although we cannot be sure he even thought of saying that.

Apart from the Alonso move, Damon allegedly also asked for several other offences he saw over the weekend to be considered:

On many occasions the Mercedes driver was seen driving at 150mph on Monte Carlo roads, most of which have a maximum speed limit of 30mph.

Schumacher was also cited by Hill for not using his indicators or for slowing at pedestrian crossings.

Hill added that Schumacher***8217;s misdemeanours where not confined to his driving but were also in evidence in the paddock, where he said he saw him wearing ***8220;silvery clothes***8221; among other offences.

The other stewards managed to convince Hill to 'let it go' and apart from the crime of overtaking another driver, all other charges were dropped.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Nope.
> 
> Alonso/Santader said after the race that as soon as saw Spoonface passing him, that he knew that Spoonface would be losing some points as a result. Alonso/Santander was smiling when he said this in the interview...
> 
> SF explicitly told both Massa and Alonso/Santander over the radio that passing was forbidden once the SC went in.


SF obviously smarter than team Merc. Also smarter than the rest strategically--brilliant move having Alonso change tires under SC and still at the back of the pack. Frankly, there wasn't anything particularly spectacular about Alonso's drive. After changing tires he didn't have to pit again and then proceeded to overtake numerous cars that anyone with a decent car could have overtaken. The rest of the gains were the result of not having to pit another time.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/394872-the-top-ten-most-spectacular-non-fatal-formula-one-crashes

Interesting story. :yikes:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

F1 is coming to Austin TX. Its roughly a 3 hour drive South from Dallas.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

franka said:


> F1 is coming to Austin TX. Its roughly a 3 hour drive South from Dallas.


A USGP will be great but given Bernie's track record (can you say Donnington?) I'll wait and see.
BTW Given F1's history, they'll probably schedule a Texas race in August.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

franka said:


> F1 is coming to Austin TX. Its roughly a 3 hour drive South from Dallas.


Congratulations, Frank.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Formula 1 doesn't need a US GP*



franka said:


> F1 is coming to Austin TX.


:loco:

It doesn't make... sense, but Ok. Lets hope that it is a bit more successful than USF1.  :rofl:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

The track is being built to F1 stds, so I read. Its totally new coming up from the ground. 

The track owners have a contract for F1 races starting 2012 thru to 2018 or 2020.

Here's the irony for me. I'm in Dallas now but could very well be living in Atlanta by 2012 :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Bad news is that Tilke is to design the new track...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Bad news is that Tilke is to design the new track...


Yeah, I just read about that. Apparently, he has been working on it for two years? :dunno:

I have no clue why he is still allowed to do track design. :yawn:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Can it be that he has ownership in the new track?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Can it be that he has ownership in the new track?


Tilke? :dunno:

No way.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I was so happy to see Alonso/Santander completely FAIL in Q2 today. :rofl:

SF is way off the pace, good good.

V-fettel was clearly pissed off after Q3. He really made a mess of the first corner on his last flyer. 

Tomorrow, we will watch Webber drive away at the front.

Also, for some odd reason, The Turd is now opening his head to the press (Daily Mail) and trying to crap all over Ferrari. :tsk:

Just go back to your S&M dungeon and spank yourself...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Spoonface!*



F1Crazy said:


> At this point you can't help it but root for Schumi...


I... actually agree with this comment. :rofl:

What has happened to me?!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I was so happy to see Alonso/Santander completely FAIL in Q2 today. :rofl:
> 
> SF is way off the pace, good good.
> 
> ...


I read that Vettel's anti-roll bar was broken and that was the reason for locking the inside wheel. They can fix it just before the race. 
SV sure is a fast driver but he can't control his emotions, every time he's beaten by Webber he looks like just spanked schoolboy.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

What a mess for Red Bull, that's how you lose championships :tsk:

IMO Vettel made a mistake of turning too early, he needs to mature quickly or he won't win this championship. It was his to lose and it looks like it's slipping away from him. 

I wonder if Horner will be able to reign in his drivers if things escalate, he's pretty young...






BTW, Go Schumi!!! :rofl:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Vettle (note to self): Stop making bonehead moves.

Alonso (note to self): Reread the Schumi strategy notebook; there may actually be more moves available to take out the competition (and your teammate.)

Kubica (note to self): Keep on plodding along.

Note to myownself: Thanks SV, for waking me up :eeps:. What a bore it was. And thanks to JB for keeping me awake for another lap or two.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> What a mess for Red Bull, that's how you lose championships :tsk:
> 
> IMO Vettel made a mistake of turning too early, he needs to mature quickly or he won't win this championship. It was his to lose and it looks like it's slipping away from him.
> 
> ...


I am starting to seriously doubt if Vettel can pull this off. :tsk:

Yes, Horner has his hands full now. I can only imagine what the post-race meeting was like. :eeps:

That said, the blame is being put on Vettel's race engineer.

I was so hoping that Button would take himself and Hamilton out -- only so that Spoonface could have had a shot at win #92. :rofl:

And good grief, Alonso/Santander is such an idiot! :rofl:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Interesting stuff coming from RB, they can deny it all they want but it looks to me that they really favor Vettel. James Allen has interesting article on the subject on his blog.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Patrick said:


> I am starting to seriously doubt if Vettel can pull this off. :tsk:
> 
> Yes, Horner has his hands full now. I can only imagine what the post-race meeting was like. :eeps:
> 
> ...


Vettel is a spoiled brat. He's good, but I think his talent is overrated; far from being Spoonface reborn. I really do hope Webber mops the floor with him the rest of the season.

I must admit, I'm rather enjoying seeing Alonso display his true colors, always out for himself rather than the team. Talented driver, but wow - what a primadonna.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I never liked Webber. He has a well earned reputation of never letting anyone pass him even if he is 2 or 3 laps down. Its my opinon that such a character belongs somewhere else.

Vettle began pulling past Webber coming out of the turn and down the straight. He had more than half a car past Webber which is widely accepted as the criterea for passing, except maybe in Webber world.

The lap before the incident Webber radio'd in to tell the team to tell Vettle to get off his ass. The team disagreed with Webber so Vettle was never asked or told . (Autosport news)

Ferrrari is going no no no where. Kimi is having a few beers on that every race and thanking God that it wasn't him. Ferrari wanted someone more Italian and they have him. Now what?


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

franka said:


> I never liked Webber. He has a well earned reputation of never letting anyone pass him even if he is 2 or 3 laps down. Its my opinon that such a character belongs somewhere else.
> 
> Vettle began pulling past Webber coming out of the turn and down the straight. He had more than half a car past Webber which is widely accepted as the criterea for passing, except maybe in Webber world.
> 
> ...


That's all fine and well, except for the upcoming left-hander where Webber had the racing line. Half a car means nothing if you can't make it stick.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

e46Christian said:


> That's all fine and well, except for the upcoming left-hander where Webber had the racing line. Half a car means nothing if you can't make it stick.


Plus, Vettel clearly turned into Webber. Perhaps it was caused in part by by aero effects, but it was just wrong .


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Let's forget for a second the fact that Vettel turned into Webber (doubt he lost the car as he claims), the truth is Webber got screwed by the team. He was told to go into fuel saving mode and it's exactly what he did. Then he starts to see the gap to Vettel disappear around .2s per lap so he responds on lap 39 posting almost identical time to Vettel and asks the team to tell Vettel to back off. The team should either tell him that the race is back on or confirm that Vettel will not attack him at this point so he can continue in fuel saving mode. Vettel was never under any real threat by Hamilton, as the gap between them stayed constant around 1.2 s for at least 7 laps prior to incident. 

Webber made many questionable moves in the past and I always found it puzzling as he was the president of GPDA but you can't blame him for crash in Turkey. Sebastian is the favorite of Dr Helmut Marko and the one that was to bring them the crown but suddenly car starts to suit Webber, he is at the top of his game or Seb is cracking under pressure and Red Bull guys are scratching their heads instead of celebrating their wins. This will bite them at the end.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Turn coming up was a left hander as you say, and Vettle was on Webber's left with a half car lead. 

Are you saying that if you are on the 'line' you are protected from passes?

All the fuel saving arguements for RB would be the same as just letting the McLarens pass.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Lets not forget that F1 is a brutal sport with some drivers ready to take you out before 'letting' them pass.

Webber was holding a straight line ,even if it takes him or the other guy out. That is his reputation as I noted about.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

franka said:


> Turn coming up was a left hander as you say, and Vettle was on Webber's left with a half car lead.
> 
> Are you saying that if you are on the 'line' you are protected from passes?
> 
> .


No, I'm saying that you can be 3 cars ahead and if you can't make it stick, it doesn't matter. What ensued was a game of chicken; who can brake the latest - just ask Hamilton, whose pass backfired in a similar fashion, except he didn't take anyone out.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

franka said:


> Lets not forget that F1 is a brutal sport with some drivers ready to take you out before 'letting' them pass.
> 
> Webber was holding a straight line ,even if it takes him or the other guy out. That is his reputation as I noted about.


It's like the irresistible force meeting the immovable object. Webber is known to be hard to pass ...Vettel gets a little ambitious on his passing sometimes (think of his move that took him and Kubica out of the 2009 Australian GP.)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Is anyone paying attention to Formula 1 anymore? :dunno:

I am trying, but this thread is dying!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Is anyone paying attention to Formula 1 anymore? :dunno:
> 
> I am trying, but this thread is dying!


Maybe people find the season boring :dunno: I think it's great so far and I was really worried about it after Bahrain.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Is anyone else other than Red Bulls and Kubica starting on harder tires? I think that may really pay off in the race as the options don't seem to last more than 10 laps. Kubica said that prime tire was around .3 s slower in qualifying so Hamilton isn't necessarily the fastest guy in the field.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I don't think that the option tires last more than 5 laps!

It is going to be interesting!!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I don't think that the option tires last more than 5 laps!
> 
> It is going to be interesting!!


They are not competitive for more than 5 laps.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Webber gets a penalty!*

Webber got a 5 spot penalty for changing his gearbox and will start 7th.

This will make the race even more interesting as he will try very hard not to get stuck behind Alonso and Button.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Webber got a 5 spot penalty for changing his gearbox and will start 7th.
> 
> This will make the race even more interesting as he will try very hard not to get stuck behind Alonso and Button.


Hmmm. And this moves Vettel up to P2... Makes for some interesting speculation after the Turkish Grand Prix. :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

We were wrong. The option tires lasted almost 6 laps...

This is the best race that I have seen this season - and it is only 8 laps old!

Will Hamilton take out Alonso/Santander? :dunno:

Why is either Kobayashi or Hulkenberg driving in Formula 1? :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick said:


> We were wrong. The option tires lasted almost 6 laps...
> 
> This is the best race that I have seen this season - and it is only 8 laps old!
> 
> ...


Primes don't last that much longer! 
It's all up in the air, very exciting indeed.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Could this be a 4 stop race? :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Meh. :slap:

Fantastic race, but I have no clue what was RBR's tire strategy, and I am not impressed with finishing order.

Liuzzi and Sutil drove like madmen, and neither seems to like Massa. :rofl:

Ok, time for god Save the Queen...


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Meh. :slap:
> 
> Fantastic race, but I have no clue what was RBR's tire strategy, and I am not impressed with finishing order.
> 
> ...


I think Bridgestone should bring compounds that require more changes to every circuit, it sure made the race more interesting.

I bet Turkey results will be on the minds of Vettel and Webber. Had they finished 1-2 today it would've been forgotten but after today's poor showing the mistake looks even more foolish.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Meh. :slap:
> 
> Fantastic race, but I have no clue what was RBR's tire strategy, and I am not impressed with finishing order.
> 
> ...


Best race yet! It further reinforced that in the battle of the teammates at RBR, the only way Vettel will beat Webber is through special treatment. He lacks the maturity and frankly, his talent is overstated. Go Mark!

The silver cars were not too shabby . Nothing like watching Alonso's face after being bested by both McLaren drivers. :rofl:

Go Lewis!


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Petulent brat.

http://www.worldcarfans.com/110061426828/german-rivals-unhappy-with-superstar-vettel


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

e46Christian said:


> Petulent brat.
> 
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/110061426828/german-rivals-unhappy-with-superstar-vettel


Prima Donna...should be Alonso's teammate.

Right, everyone, it WAS a good race, and I liked the outcome pretty much. Thought my friend Robert could have been a bit more agressive, though.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

berford said:


> Prima Donna...should be Alonso's teammate.
> 
> Right, everyone, it WAS a good race, and I liked the outcome pretty much. Thought my friend Robert could have been a bit more agressive, though.


Renault misjudged how the harder tire will perform in a heavy car, the gamble didn't pay off just like for Red Bulls. Kubica said he had to be very careful to keep the car on the road, he had no grip and it looks like they only had 2 stops in mind but ended up with 3. They will be back with new parts for Valencia.

Interesting new rumor is that Kimi may drive alongside Robert next year, I'd love to see that but Sutil is more likely to take Petrov's seat. Petrov has to up his game if he wants to stay in F1.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Renault misjudged how the harder tire will perform in a heavy car, the gamble didn't pay off just like for Red Bulls. Kubica said he had to be very careful to keep the car on the road, he had no grip and it looks like they only had 2 stops in mind but ended up with 3. They will be back with new parts for Valencia.
> 
> Interesting new rumor is that Kimi may drive alongside Robert next year, I'd love to see that but Sutil is more likely to take Petrov's seat. Petrov has to up his game if he wants to stay in F1.


Perhaps, but my opinion of Petrov is that his results have often been a function of mishaps caused by others, not himself. I think he's a worthy driver and will continue to get better.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Räikkönen will *NOT* drive in Formula 1 in 2011. Period.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Räikkönen will *NOT* drive in Formula 1 in 2011. Period.


Should this information concern us?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I am going to throw up now. : puke:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I am going to throw up now. : puke:


All is not lost.
Msc finished in the points!


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> I am going to throw up now. : puke:


Come on now , it's not really that bad .


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jonathan2263 said:


> Come on now , it's not really that bad .


I have never cheered for Button, but after his start yesterday, I was all for him taking the win. Especially after Hamilton drove out. :rofl:


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Patrick said:


> I have never cheered for Button, but after his start yesterday, I was all for him taking the win. Especially after Hamilton drove out. :rofl:


Another race lost a) in the pits, b) due to bad stategy. Ron really needs to light a fire under Whitmarsh's arse. He's made too many costly mistakes.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

e46Christian said:


> Another race lost a) in the pits, b) due to bad stategy. Ron really needs to light a fire under Whitmarsh's arse. He's made too many costly mistakes.


It really wasn't the strategy . Ferrari were .9 seconds faster in the pit , and that coupled with the fact that they had the faster car , was all it took .

So did it look to anyone else like Massa backed out of it to let Alonso through . He seemed to have him . And the post race hug in Parc Ferme looked extremely cold . Not so much a hug as a mere acknowledging of each others presence .


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

jonathan2263 said:


> It really wasn't the strategy . Ferrari were .9 seconds faster in the pit , and that coupled with the fact that they had the faster car , was all it took .
> 
> So did it look to anyone else like Massa backed out of it to let Alonso through . He seemed to have him . And the post race hug in Parc Ferme looked extremely cold . Not so much a hug as a mere acknowledging of each others presence .


http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/2010/09/did-mclaren-get-it-wrong-analysis-of-a-game-changing-decision/

Here's a good analysis on exactly that topic.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Well, now it is clear why the two Hispania cars were 22.5km/h *slower* than Alsonso/Santander: the team is using the same rear wing for all races this season. Meaning, the same wing that was used in Monaco, they used at Monza.  :rofl:

It would be interesting to see a GP2 car race again a Hispania car. It is unclear which would be faster.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

jonathan2263 said:


> It really wasn't the strategy . Ferrari were .9 seconds faster in the pit , and that coupled with the fact that they had the faster car , was all it took .
> 
> So did it look to anyone else like Massa backed out of it to let Alonso through . He seemed to have him . And the post race hug in Parc Ferme looked extremely cold . Not so much a hug as a mere acknowledging of each others presence .


After the crap that Massa has taken from Alonso all season long, I don't think they could possibly be BFFs.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Well, now it is clear why the two Hispania cars were 22.5km/h *slower* than Alsonso/Santander: the team is using the same rear wing for all races this season. Meaning, the same wing that was used in Monaco, they used at Monza.  :rofl:
> 
> It would be interesting to see a GP2 car race again a Hispania car. It is unclear which would be faster.


The HRT's were slower than half the GP2 field at Monaco in Qualifying .:rofl::dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jonathan2263 said:


> The HRT's were slower than half the GP2 field at Monaco in Qualifying .:rofl::dunno:


Ouch. :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Heidfeld back to Sauber, and the intrawebs are going wild over speculation that Räikkönen is (again) being considered for Renault.

Then a question: if the track in ROK is not finished on time, where will they have the race?

Two races in Suzuka? :dunno:


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hope this doesn't ruin Heidfelds career . If it's like Massa's subs last year , and he gets beat by Kobyashi , he'll never drive in F1 again .

Hope KR comes back . That would give us an incredibly stacked field . Racing would be great .


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

jonathan2263 said:


> Hope this doesn't ruin Heidfelds career . If it's like Massa's subs last year , and he gets beat by Kobyashi , he'll never drive in F1 again .
> 
> Hope KR comes back . That would give us an incredibly stacked field . Racing would be great .


Rumor has it Renault might be interested.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

jonathan2263 said:


> Hope this doesn't ruin Heidfelds career . If it's like Massa's subs last year , and he gets beat by Kobyashi , he'll never drive in F1 again .
> 
> Hope KR comes back . That would give us an incredibly stacked field . Racing would be great .


I doubt Quick Nick will have much of a continuing F1 career, no matter what. Can't ruin what you don't have.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

e46Christian said:


> Rumor has it Renault might be interested.


Apparently Kimi put out feelers to Renault . He's looking for a way back in but only in a competative car . In terms of open seats for next year , that would leave Renault and maybe Mercedes depending on what Schumi does . Renault , however , are saying they want to see how Petrov does for the remainder of the year before they decide . For a team that's been teetering on the edge of withdrawing from the sport , I'm sure they would rather not pay what Kimi would demand .

Lets start a new rumor ... Massa gets fed up playing second fiddle to Alonso and quits for a drive in Indy car leaving an open seat at Ferrari . In steps prodigal child Kimi ...

It could happen


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*And as we head to Singapore...*

*Crazy rumors out of Italy this week...*

Massa is done with Ferrari - he can't accept the Barrichello role as #2. He will replace Petrov at Renault next season.

Briatore is going to go to court to get his suspension from Formula 1 reduced (it ends in 2012). The reason for this is that he will replace Domenicali as the boss of SF.

Red Bull is fed up with their Räikkönen experiment, and won't fund him to drive WRC next year.

Renault cannot afford to hire Räikkönen either.

At a reduced salary, Räikkönen will replace Massa for SF.

Lotus will not take Renault engines for 2011 (they have cancelled their contract with Cosworth), but instead buy engines from Toyota.

For some reason, HRT will sign de la Rosa to drive for them in 2011.

There you have it. Comment at will.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Imbedded:



Patrick said:


> *Crazy rumors out of Italy this week...*
> 
> Massa is done with Ferrari - he can't accept the Barrichello role as #2. He will replace Petrov at Renault next season. *Wouldn't be too surprising.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Well, WRT Lotus, I really do think that they have a program in place to try to work their way up. It will take time, but look at RBR as an example.

Lotus also has money and it is still a big name. Tony Hernandez is quite a character too.

For now, they are the best of the worst!

As for the rest of those rumors...

I can believe that Massa has had enough. He was #2 to Räikkönen in 2007. He lost the driver's WC in 2008 because of Alonso/Santander + Piquet Jr. The car was terrible in 2009, not to mention his head injury. And on top of that, he is no match for the money and influence that Alonso/Santander brought to SF in 2010.

He should leave.

Briatore running SF? 

Räikkönen may not be driving with Red Bull money in the WRC next season, but after the way that he was treated by Ferrari last summer, there is no way in hell that he would ever go back to Maranello.

de la Rosa is done. Period. He was too old for Sauber anyway.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

Patrick said:


> *
> Massa is done with Ferrari - he can't accept the Barrichello role as #2. He will replace Petrov at Renault next season.
> *


*



Patrick said:



I can believe that Massa has had enough. He was #2 to Räikkönen in 2007. He lost the driver's WC in 2008 because of Alonso/Santander + Piquet Jr. The car was terrible in 2009, not to mention his head injury. And on top of that, he is no match for the money and influence that Alonso/Santander brought to SF in 2010.

He should leave.

Click to expand...

This is from James Allen's website:




Meanwhile at Ferrari the situation appears to be clear cut, but I saw a very interesting article by Fulvio Solms in Corriere dello Sport, which said that there is a pact at Ferrari, whereby Massa will help Alonso for the rest of the season, but on the basis that he is free to challenge for wins and the title in 2011.

The theory goes that Massa has been struggling with the 2010 Bridgestone tyres and has expectations that the Pirellis for next year will be more suited to his style of driving.
"He's very happy at Ferrari, the only problem is getting the Bridgestones up to temperature and it's true that he is hopeful about the arrival of Pirelli, even if no-one knows yet how the tyres will behave," Massa's manager Nicolas Todt is quoted as saying.

Click to expand...

I've liked Massa (even when he had erratic drives in Sauber) and his graceful acceptance of defeat at Brazil definitely made me like him even more, I'm a fan of his. He may not be the "best" driver but he is certainly good. Alonso comes across as arrogant, he's the only driver that I don't like (even though I have massive respect for anyone that can drive an F1 car). I personally hope that Massa will give FA a run for his money next year (or better yet, run him off the road a la Schumacher  )*


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> I hope for rain and an amazing drive from Spoonface.


Have you had a recent head injury ? Rain AND Schumi ?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I am not so sure. The Turd and di Montezemolo never have really seen eye to eye. That said, he hates Ron Dennis and McLaren even more.
> 
> However, what SF did in Germany is such a joke that it reminds me too much of Austria, where Spoonface and Barrichello traded places.
> 
> ...


That's why they call it a "sporting regulation." Nothing sporting about letting someone else win. And did I mention that incidents of that nature are why you can't legally bet on F1 in the US?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Have you had a recent head injury ? Rain AND Schumi ?


FrankA, have you recently lost your sense of humor? Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

berford said:


> Probably the only time I've agreed with The Turd.


not that it will happen -- I just have this vision of Vettel leading Webber comfortably in a Red Bull 1-2, with Alonzo trailing, when Vettel's engineer comes on the radio and say's 'Mark is faster than you Sebastian. Please confirm that you understand.'


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> FrankA, have you recently lost your sense of humor? Oh, wait a minute...


yes.... that is my humor. :rofl:


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

dpritchett said:


> not that it will happen -- I just have this vision of Vettel leading Webber comfortably in a Red Bull 1-2, with Alonzo trailing, when Vettel's engineer comes on the radio and say's 'Mark is faster than you Sebastian. Please confirm that you understand.'


I have a vision of vettel leading webber and Alonso leading them both. At that point, does the order come from Horner for vettel to move over or are they willing to throw away the championship without trying everything possible to win it?

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

In more useless Formula 1 news today, the Spanish _*El Confidencial*_, is reporting that de la Rosa is close to signing a contract with HRT. 

My only question about this is, *why*? :rofl:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

dpritchett said:


> not that it will happen -- I just have this vision of Vettel leading Webber comfortably in a Red Bull 1-2, with Alonzo trailing, when Vettel's engineer comes on the radio and say's 'Mark is faster than you Sebastian. Please confirm that you understand.'


Yes, and if that happened, this is what would happen in Paris the following week: McLaren would loose all their points for the driver and constructor championships for the entire season. Count on it.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Yes, and if that happened, this is what would happen in Paris the following week: McLaren would loose all their points for the driver and constructor championships for the entire season. Count on it.


:rofl:

And you forgot about the fine that McLaren would be given. :bigpimp:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> :rofl:
> 
> And you forgot about the fine that McLaren would be given. :bigpimp:


Oh, yes, of course. Maybe 100,000,000 Euros would do it. Gotta teach the bad boys a lesson. Plus maybe a year's suspension.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Oh, yes, of course. Maybe 100,000,000 Euros would do it. Gotta teach the bad boys a lesson. Plus maybe a year's suspension.


Things are different without The Turd and Ron in the picture.

Especially now that El Banco doesn't get to drive for McLaren.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*Austin Texass*

On a different note the FIA has approved the Austin plans with the first F1 race being in 2012.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> On a different note the FIA has approved the Austin plans with the first F1 race being in 2012.


I am still not convinced that this (track) will ever happen.

*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*And in other track related news:*

The Indian and Chinese Grand Prix are only provisional for 2011. India was expected since the track is still being built. Shanghai is going to need to do some major remodel work before the FIA certifies it again.

And the Bulgarians are planning to build a heated track surface in Sofia for Formula 1.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

This post will probably belong in Berford's 2011 thread, but anyway. 

*2011 Formula One Schedule:*

*March* 
13.3. Bahrain (Sakhir)
27.3. Australia (Melbourne)

*April* 
10.4. Malaysia (Sepang)
17.4. China (Shanghai)

*May* 
8.5. Turkey (Istanbul)
22.5. Spain (Barcelona)
29.5. Monaco

*June* 
12.6. Canada (Montreal)
26.6. European GP (Valencia)

*July* 
10.7. Great Britain (Silverstone)
24.7. Germany (Nürburgring)
31.7. Hungary (Budapest)

*August* 
28.8. Belgium (Spa-Francorchamps)

*September* 
11.9. Italy (Monza)
25.9. Singapore

*October* 
9.10. Japan (Suzuka)
16.10. South Korea (Yeongam)
30.10. India (New Dehli, provisional)

*November* 
13.11. Abu Dhabi
27.11. Brazil (Saõ Paulo)


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> I am still not convinced that this (track) will ever happen.
> 
> The Indian and Chinese Grand Prix are only provisional for 2011. India was expected since the track is still being built. Shanghai is going to need to do some major remodel work before the FIA certifies it again.
> 
> And the Bulgarians are planning to build a heated track surface in Sofia for Formula 1.


What do any of those cases/tracks have to do with (my) Austin track? :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> What do any of those cases/tracks have to do with (my) Austin track? :dunno:


Would you have preferred that I made a separate post about India and China? :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> What do any of those cases/tracks have to do with (my) Austin track? :dunno:


Would you have preferred that I made a separate post about India and China? :rofl:

Let me do a quick edit just for you. Hold on, chief.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Have a nice day*

Are we happy down in Texas now? :dunno:

:rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> On a different note the FIA has approved the Austin plans with the first F1 race being in 2012.


Torrential rain is predicted for Saturday's third free practice, and qualifying.

I am betting on P5 for Spoonface.

Better weather is expected for the race on Sunday.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> I am still not convinced that this (track) will ever happen.
> 
> *---------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> ...


It better happen , I've already got my mapquest directions ...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jonathan2263 said:


> It better happen , I've already got my mapquest directions ...


What does that have to do with Bulgaria's heated track? :dunno:

:rofl:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*Massa WILL, WILL hand race to Alsono.*

By Jonathan Noble Thursday, November 4th 2010, 13:53 GMT

Felipe Massa has promised his home fans he will go out there to try and win the Brazilian Grand Prix this weekend - but acknowledges he will sacrifice the victory if it will help team-mate Fernando Alonso to the title.

Massa is out of championship contention and, with Alonso holding an 11-point lead in the standings heading into Interlagos, the title could be wrapped up on Sunday.

But Massa says he is not thinking only about Alonso's chances, and instead says that he will do all he can to triumph himself - as he rebuffed suggestions fans had turned against him after handing victory to his team-mate in Germany earlier this year.

"I expect me to win the race as well, I will do the best I can to win the race for the people," said Massa on Thursday. "It is also true that even after the race in Germany, when I arrived in Brazil, the people were very nice with me, very fantastic and pushing me forward. The real people they are great, journalists is much more difficult!!"

However when asked if he expected to have to give up the win if Alonso was running on track behind him, Massa said: "I did already, no? In 2007 I did it, you don't remember? I am a professional driver."

--------------------------------------------------------------

Team orders are clearly illegal. Ferrari was fined a lot of $$$ for the last time they handed the race to Alonso.

The FIA are clear that it is illegal but of course did not punish Ferrari with lost points, cancelled win, back of the grid start, etc. But they did fine them so its is illegal and the fine was a message if nothing else.

There is controversy about Alonso winning the title and its legitamacy in light of team orders. Especially if it happens again.

Brazil should be one hell of a good race if only for all the controversy past and that will be in the race alone. And there will be more controversy arising in this race. My (safe)prediction


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Would you have preferred that I made a separate post about India and China? :rofl:
> 
> Let me do a quick edit just for you. Hold on, chief.


Thank u Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*I shall call him #2*



franka said:


> On a different note the FIA has approved the Austin plans with the first F1 race being in 2012.


The thing that is very strange about the German GP is that the race stewards found SF guilty of using team orders during the race, fined them a bunch of money afterwards, and then the FIA World Motorsports Council didn't find them guilty of any wrong doing. 

If that is the case, why didn't the FIA announce that they were giving the money back to Ferrari? :dunno:

How can they be not guilty of violating the rules, and guilty of violating the rules in the same race, for the same thing?

Anyway, Massa is slow, and even racing at his home grand prix won't change that. He won't be in a position to help Santander, and if he was and did, the backlash from Brazilian fans would be severe. Just like it was after the German GP this summer.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

franka said:


> On a different note the FIA has approved the Austin plans with the first F1 race being in 2012.


Sure glad the midterm elections are over...back to F1 now. Oh, did you see that Montoya pushed his teammate to 1st and he got third last week?


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> The thing that is very strange about the German GP is that the race stewards found SF guilty of using team orders during the race, fined them a bunch of money afterwards, and then the FIA World Motorsports Council didn't find them guilty of any wrong doing.
> 
> If that is the case, why didn't the FIA announce that they were giving the money back to Ferrari? :dunno:
> 
> ...


I thought what the FIA said was that they broke the rule , were already fined and that there was no need for further punishment . They also indicated that the way the rule is written makes it unworkable ,ie; you can interpret RBR giving Vettel Webbers wing as favoring one driver and therefore in violation of the same rule . (James Allen had a very interesting editorial on this, or was it Pat Symonds...can't remember). Ultimately , the rule will be rewritten for next year . The unfortunate part is that their decision basically put a price on rule bending . One that's really pocket change for top F1 teams.

It's interesting to hear the comments from Alonso and Massa . Alonso is doing the pc thing and saying Massa winning would take points off his rivals and be best for him . Massa is saying he wants to win but if the situation rises , he will let Alonso through ...

I can't believe Massa will finish in front of Alonso unless there's another car between them .


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> What does that have to do with Bulgaria's heated track? :dunno:
> 
> :rofl:


Nothing . Who needs heated tracks in Bulgaria when we'll have two races in North America within driving distance . I love having choices ...


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

jonathan2263 said:


> It better happen , I've already got my mapquest directions ...


It better and it will, my navigator is ready as well.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

berford said:


> Sure glad the midterm elections are over...back to F1 now. Oh, did you see that Montoya pushed his teammate to 1st and he got third last week?


I missed that. Good going. Thanks for the news.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

franka said:


> I missed that. Good going. Thanks for the news.


Lovely practice one results. Hope the trend continues.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Rumor mill*

Is Webber leaving RBR after this season? :dunno:

And if so, *WHO* would replace him? :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Lovely practice one results. Hope the trend continues.


Santander's engine failure is no big deal. That engine was already used past its lifecycle according to FIAT.

The second free practice starts now. Just in time for dinner.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*Qualifying Tires*

So Matchet said during practice that the soft green striped tires are so soft they are only good for 2, maybe 3 laps. If that was true they would be qualifying tires which have been outlawed years ago. Then later he was talking about how good Alonso was doing on his 5th lap on the green options.

I think we all agree that Matchet does not always know what he is talking about and again was less than correct.

On a different subject Speed showed Webber crashing out in a prior wet Brazilian race. Yet previously some have said Webber has a reputation for wet race prowess. He didn't display it in Korea either and with no one around him when he spun out and took Nico with him. Nico was probably having his best race running in 3rd at the time.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

franka said:


> So Matchet said during practice that the soft green striped tires are so soft they are only good for 2, maybe 3 laps. If that was true they would be qualifying tires which have been outlawed years ago. Then later he was talking about how good Alonso was doing on his 5th lap on the green options.
> 
> I think we all agree that Matchet does not always know what he is talking about and again was less than correct.
> 
> On a different subject Speed showed Webber crashing out in a prior wet Brazilian race. Yet previously some have said Webber has a reputation for wet race prowess. He didn't display it in Korea either and with no one around him when he spun out and took whats his face with him.


watching live timing , Alonso put in his fastest lap after four or five laps . However , he was doing one fast and then one slow , probably to get a gap . He wasn't really pushing them every lap so it's hard to tell what the real story is .

After P2 , everything looks as you would expect . Surely , this will all come down to Abu Dhabi ...


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Is Webber leaving RBR after this season? :dunno:
> 
> And if so, *WHO* would replace him? :eeps:


Better question is where would he go ? Only open seat in a fast car is possibly Renault .


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

I was looking at the pictures on PlanetF1.com and a question occurred to me ... Has Vitaly Petrov made it through a GP weekend without hitting something yet ?:dunno:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick, 

" World championship leader Fernando Alonso has admitted that bad weather would make luck a more important factor than outright speed.

"Obviously you never know in wet conditions if it is going to be good for you or bad for you, but for sure you need some luck," explained the Ferrari driver. "


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Here is wishing extremely bad luck to El Banco in both today's qualifying, and tomorrow's race. :thumbdwn:

Go Spoonface! :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jonathan2263 said:


> Better question is where would he go ? Only open seat in a fast car is possibly Renault .


Which (Renault) may become the real Lotus team next year.

Lotus Cars is considering buying a stake in the Renault F1 team, and they own the Lotus name.

That could be interesting... Two teams named Lotus.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jonathan2263 said:


> I was looking at the pictures on PlanetF1.com and a question occurred to me ... Has Vitaly Petrov made it through a GP weekend without hitting something yet ?:dunno:


His wreck in South Korea was quite spectacular! :rofl:

Could he be going to Lotus next year? Or back to GP2?


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Which (Renault) may become the real Lotus team next year.
> 
> Lotus Cars is considering buying a stake in the Renault F1 team, and they own the Lotus name.
> 
> That could be interesting... Two teams named Lotus.


Mike Gascoyne held a press conference yesterday in which he most conspicuously avoided using the Lotus Name . That team will be called something like "Malaysian F1" next year.



Patrick said:


> His wreck in South Korea was quite spectacular! :rofl:
> 
> Could he be going to Lotus next year? Or back to GP2?


Gotta admit he's fun to watch . With his financial backing , I think he ends up in Indy Car . All that money is enough to keep him out of GP2 . He can now crash with Taku .


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Here is wishing extremely bad luck to El Banco in both today's qualifying, and tomorrow's race. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Go Spoonface! :rofl:


Give it up . Alonso is fast in the wet , Webber is feeling the pressure , Vettel will do something stupid and McLaren doesn't have the pace .

GO REDS !!!


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Will Webber be slower in wet qualifying  and a wet race after Korea? I'd bet on it.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

jonathan2263 said:


> Give it up . Alonso is fast in the wet , Webber is feeling the pressure , Vettel will do something stupid and McLaren doesn't have the pace .
> 
> GO REDS !!!


I hope you're wrong


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jonathan2263 said:


> GO REDS !!!


If it was any other driver than Santander or Spoonface, I could be there with you.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

franka said:


> Will Webber be slower in wet qualifying  and a wet race after Korea? I'd bet on it.


Webbers whinge earlier this week really seems to be out of character for the usually stoic Aussie . I think he's feeling the pressure and is on the verge of choking big-time . At the Canadian GP , we were close enough to the track to get a good look at the drivers faces during the parade . Webber had a big smile and looked very relaxed , Vettel looked extremely tightly wound . Now the picture looks reversed .


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

jonathan2263 said:


> Webbers whinge earlier this week really seems to be out of character for the usually stoic Aussie . I think he's feeling the pressure and is on the verge of choking big-time . At the Canadian GP , we were close enough to the track to get a good look at the drivers faces during the parade . Webber had a big smile and looked very relaxed , Vettel looked extremely tightly wound . Now the picture looks reversed .


That is good to hear. I want a new or somewhat new team to win the Chpship. To take it away from the old and large established teams and their drivers.

Plus I like Adrian Newey and the look of the RB car. I like Vettel too but only because he is not Webber and drives a RB.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)




----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

patrick said:


>


+100000000000


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW !!! Does anyone remember when the last time Williams had pole was ? I love seeing results like this , totally unexpected . Now we get to see who's got what kind of setup and who is willing to take out their teem mate . Should be a good race ...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*It's not me*

The F1 Super Triple pay out in Finland for this qualifying result is 52,780.

That means that a 1 Euro bet on the top three in qualifying pays 52780 Euros. Someone is having a good night tonight! :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jonathan2263 said:


> WOW !!! Does anyone remember when the last time Williams had pole was ?


Italy (Monza), 2002.

Fat Boy Montoya.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Wow, do we call him the amazing Hulk now? German 1st row, but no Spoonface there. Alonso in P5 is a promising start (P24 would be better.)


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Whatever else happens , I hope Hulk hangs on for the win .


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

e46Christian said:


> +100000000000


x1000000000! He was faster by more than a second!!



jonathan2263 said:


> WOW !!! Does anyone remember when the last time Williams had pole was ?


Quick Nick in 2005, European GP. It's amazing that since 2003 (except one year), Reubens and Massa had locked out the pole in Brazil - home support boost?


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

berford said:


> Wow, do we call him the amazing Hulk now? German 1st row, but no Spoonface there. Alonso in P5 is a promising start (P24 would be better.)


One can still hope for an engine failure or some sort of event that'll take out both him AND Vettel.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*Tech Tire Question*

Full wets get hot, too hot when the track starts to dry so they go to intermediates and stay on them until the track starts to develop dry stops then they go to slicks.

Instead of intermediates which are good as long as the track stays wet I was wondering if one could throw on a set of wets and go for one or two good hot laps? Like using qualifying tires in the dry in days past but in this case the wets would serve as qualifying tires in the not too wet?

Wets are soft and get warm/hot quickly in lite wet conditions like qualifying tires did in dry. Strategy is knowing they will get only one or two laps out of them in such conditions.

:dunno:


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think full wets start to grain quickly as soon as the track starts drying . They wouldn't feel gripier , just greasier.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

jonathan2263 said:


> I think full wets start to grain quickly as soon as the track starts drying . They wouldn't feel gripier , just greasier.


Thanks for the reply but start drying and graining is missing the question.

Please read my post again. Thanks


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

franka said:


> Full wets get hot, too hot when the track starts to dry so they go to intermediates and stay on them until the track starts to develop dry stops then they go to slicks.
> 
> Instead of intermediates which are good as long as the track stays wet I was wondering if one could throw on a set of wets and go for one or two good hot laps? Like using qualifying tires in the dry in days past but in this case the wets would serve as qualifying tires in the not too wet?
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing the point . I think they switch from full wets to inters when the grip levels go up causing the wets to start graining . The inters are faster at this point because they put more rubber on the tracK, therefore they grain less and feel less greasy . I think they do the same when the track dries even more and at some point they switch to slicks because the inters would grain too fast . It's sort of like the graining they had on the old grooved tires .

I also think that basically , the more rubber you can get on the track , the more grip you get . I always thought because of this , tire choice was sort of basic... as the track continues to dry , you move to a tire with less tread because it gives better grip and therefore you go faster . The trick, I believe, is timing it right so that you get off the wets and onto the inters at just the right changeover point .

And not trying to be arrogant or anything but ... was that what you were asking ?


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes close to my point. I was asking and suggesting the use of full wets for just 2 laps while others are on intermediates.

I'm drawing a parallel to the old slick qualifying tires used in the dry only for qualifying only. A driver may be circling the dry track on race slicks and then dives in to come out on the old super, super soft qualifying tire good for maybe 1, 2 laps perhaps 3 before they loose their grip. Hopefully they will have set the fastest qualifying lap on the 1,2 or 3 laps.

Picture today when they went to intermediates and did maybe 10-12 laps or more until the track was dry enough for slicks. (can cars get in 12 laps in one qualifying sesson? This is not important here)

What I'm suggesting is shortly after most teams go to intermediates, its still quite wet, and then, maybe 2 or 3 laps immediately after the teams 1st go to intermediates and are still waiting for the track to get a little dryer and their tires to heat up a bit duck in and come out on a new scubbed set of full wets and go like hell on them for 1, 2 laps maybe 3 until they start loosing their grip. And maybe set the fastest time.

Granted the wets have less rubber on the road but they get hot very quickly so the rubber in contact with the road is working very well, sticking like hell. The intermediates have a little more rubber on the track but the rubber is much colder and not yet up to temperature. So maybe a faster lap can be run with a scubbed and hot full wet than a cold intermediate.

The trick here is that the wet tire is new and comes out warm and scrubbed and runs just 1 or 2 laps after all have gone to intermediates. Its using the wet tire in a new and different way. Comments pls.

Its a long explanation sorry if it confusing

Below is taken from Autosport reporting Hulkenburg's comments on how he won qualifying. There are some similarities.

__________________________________________
Hulkenburg + Rubens said today about qualifying...taken from Autosport

"To be fairly honest, like I mentioned before, situations like this are there for you to grab them," explained the Brazilian. "I think he [Nico] grabbed it harder than anybody else.

"For me, if you look at him first and me sixth it is a bit of a disappointment, but in any case we are much better than what we could do if it was completely dry or completely wet.

"He was very good in keeping the temperatures on the tyres. We could see it on the data, he was fantastic. He went out, he was nailing every lap and unfortunately I don't know what happened but Hamilton was very slow on the out-lap and then I had to create a gap to him.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Franka-
I think the answer is about what Matchett calls "the changeover point". The teams all try to figure when the best time to change is and try not to be the first ones to blink. When someone does switch to inters or slicks, everyone else watches his sector times(same as we can on formula1.com). As soon as he's going faster than everyone else,that's the time to change. If you watch the live timing, it's pretty easy to see. 

When everyone pitted for slicks yesterday, they were clearly at the changeover point, but the sector times showed that everyone was slow through sector 2 & 3 on their out lap while trying to get a gap for a clean run. Hulk came out on slicks and was immediately fast because no one was in front of him. He was able to get heat in his tires and that was the difference. 
If you've never watched the live timing I highly recommend it. It sheds new light on a lot of what's happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

If the WDC is decided today, I will ________ myself.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

jonathan2263 said:


> Franka-
> I think the answer is about what Matchett calls "the changeover point". The teams all try to figure when the best time to change is and try not to be the first ones to blink. When someone does switch to inters or slicks, everyone else watches his sector times(same as we can on formula1.com). As soon as he's going faster than everyone else,that's the time to change. If you watch the live timing, it's pretty easy to see.
> 
> When everyone pitted for slicks yesterday, they were clearly at the changeover point, but the sector times showed that everyone was slow through sector 2 & 3 on their out lap while trying to get a gap for a clean run. Hulk came out on slicks and was immediately fast because no one was in front of him. He was able to get heat in his tires and that was the difference.
> If you've never watched the live timing I highly recommend it. It sheds new light on a lot of what's happening. Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


Thanks. Yes I get changeover. I'm not talking about yesterday's qualification specifically. I'm speaking in general... tactics. Sorry, I should have made that clear.

How do I get live timing?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> How do I get live timing?


Call this douchesnozzle:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Call this douchesnozzle:


That must be a wig. Yes that is what i thought.

Button's detailed story of attempted robbery is interesting


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The Sauber team was also robbed, as were several SF employees.

On the motorway between the circuit, and the Hilton hotel, there are police cars every 50m. 

Amazing that this is the country that will somehow host the 2016 Summer Olympic Games. :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*No, not Toro Rosso*

Prediction: there will be some team orders in action today... And the only team in position to use orders is...?


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Prediction: there will be some team orders in action today... And the only team in position to use orders is...?


As long as they don't tell either Webber or Vettle it will work well.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> As long as they don't tell either Webber or Vettle it will work well.


I wonder if they have a button that they can push to slow either one of the cars down. :eeps:

Horner must be crapping himself right now.

In this situation, they have to let Webber win the race...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Massa getting LAPPED by both RBR cars. Priceless! :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Oh my. Next weekend is going to be crazy.

I think that RBR shot themselves in the foot...


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Oh my. Next weekend is going to be crazy.
> 
> I think that RBR shot themselves in the foot...


I think it was a matter of what is right and legal, unlike Ferrari and some others.

Besides they got the constructors.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

franka said:


> Thanks. Yes I get changeover. I'm not talking about yesterday's qualification specifically. I'm speaking in general... tactics. Sorry, I should have made that clear.
> 
> How do I get live timing?


Live timing available at www.formula1.com . Also as an app for iphone or droid.

One more like that and Alonso is WDC !!!

RBR gets props for the constructors championship but they're on the verge of needlessly throwing away the drivers title .:thumbup:

I was watching at home and it was pretty tense up to the first pit stops . Then I got called into work because my boss fell off his bike this morning and went to the hospital . Of all days ...


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

franka said:


> I think it was a matter of what is right and legal, unlike Ferrari and some others.
> 
> Besides they got the constructors.


Hate to disagree but at the end of the year , it's simply a matter of who's champion and who's not .


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

jonathan2263 said:


> Hate to disagree but at the end of the year , it's simply a matter of who's champion and who's not .


Me too, I hate to disagree but it is much more than who is and who is not.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*This feels like 5 years ago*



franka said:


> I think it was a matter of what is right and legal, unlike Ferrari and some others.
> 
> Besides they got the constructors.


RBR could have done it correctly today and arranged Vettel to P2. Something that SF can't ever figure out. :rofl:

A Webber victory in Abu Dabi and the lack of fresh engines ruins Santander's chances. Yes! Then the right (anyone but El Banco) driver wins the WDC. :beerchug:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Overall Vettle is a better driver than Webber. Vettle is more dependable. Webber is up and down.

Maybe it was payment to Vettle for ruining his Korean first place drive with a blown engine.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I wonder if they have a button that they can push to slow either one of the cars down. :eeps:
> 
> Horner must be crapping himself right now.
> 
> In this situation, they have to let Webber win the race...


You would have thought as much.
Vettle sells more jolt juice in Europe.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

jonathan2263 said:


> Hate to disagree but at the end of the year , it's simply a matter of who's champion and who's not .


In terms of FOM bucks WCC is what matters.
BTW Zo gets an almost new engine next week.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> In that I speak no Italian that's not very helpful
> I'm citeing a web source as well and reports from the SPEED TV crew. Apparently the rules are different for the last race of the year and previously uneligable engines are allowed for Bahrain.


Post links.

I know how to use Google Translate in case the info is in a "foreign" language.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Patrick....What amphetamine are you on?


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

VIZSLA said:


> Better they shouldn't waste good wine. BTW Is the non-alcoholic stuff used in the Gulf countries included?


I didn't see a regulation referring to the Strawberry Water they use in Bahrain . I'm sure if Alonso got fined for it , Ferrari could get the fine suspended because the rule is "unworkable".:eeps:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

jonathan2263 said:


> I didn't see a regulation referring to the Strawberry Water they use in Bahrain . I'm sure if Alonso got fined for it , Ferrari could get the fine suspended because the rule is "unworkable".:eeps:


So next Sunday afternoon will he spray the fruit juice while yelling "I'm going to Ferrari-World"?


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

VIZSLA said:


> So next Sunday afternoon will he spray the fruit juice while yelling "I'm going to Ferrari-World"?


Hellz Yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*They're back in black*

This should also go in Berford's next thread...

In 2011, Lotus will have old livery again!


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> This should also go in Berford's next thread...
> 
> In 2011, Lotus will have old livery again!


Define "old"


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> Define "old"


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

All quiet on the F1 thread . I can feel the tension ...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*No horse in this race*



jonathan2263 said:


> All quiet on the F1 thread . I can feel the tension ...


No worries here.

Rally GB, FA and hockey to worry about.

That said, YOU should probably have some fresh shorts ready for the weekend.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like I'll miss the race this weekend  Damn it, of all the races to miss  (I'll be in Vegas and in no state to watch a race at 5 A.M :angel

I hope this is how the race unfolds:

Massa is leading the race, as soon as Alonso turns up the engine to "pass" him, the engine blows up. Vettel who is right behind him gets confused with all the smoke and Webber passes him in all the confusion. Massa regains the lead, gets the checkered flag and Rob Smedley radio transmission says "Karma is faster than driver no. 1, do you understand ? good lad". Webber wins the WDC.

Petrov crashes in to the podium. Kobayashi changes tires, is a lap behind, overtakes almost the whole field and just misses the podium. Jenson finally gets heat into the tires by setting them on fire (anyone remember how his Honda caught fire in Brazil 08 after he parked it? :rofl. Barrichello brake checks schumi for the heck of it but still complains that Schumi almost crashed in to him. 

TheDrivingG (big Ferrari fan)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

TheDrivingG said:


> Looks like I'll miss the race this weekend  Damn it, of all the races to miss  (I'll be in Vegas and in no state to watch a race at 5 A.M :angel
> 
> I hope this is how the race unfolds:
> 
> ...


Now that would be a race . I was in Vegas for a trade show in September . You can bet on F1 at the Wynn .

I'm totally calm about this weekend . I expect Alonso to walk away as 2010 Formula 1 World Champion . But if he doesn't , eh , there's always next year . I will definitely be on the edge of my seat , but win or lose , it won't ruin my day . After all , if you blow a gasket over spectator sports , you should find a different hobby .


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jonathan2263 said:


> After all , if you blow a gasket over spectator sports , you should find a different hobby .


Real Tiffosi would completely disagree with that...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

It is quite interesting that the FIA "selected" Italian, Emanuele Pirro to join the race jury for Abu Dhabi.

I am sure that there are conflicts of interest.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> It is quite interesting that the FIA "selected" Italian, Emanuele Pirro to join the race jury for Abu Dhabi.
> 
> I am sure that there are conflicts of interest.


Yeah , that was a pretty interesting little tidbit . And we already get to see how it works out . Ham is being investigated for his abrupt pit entrance in front of Senna . I sure hope they don't do anything stupid to affect grid positions .


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Oops.*

Bummer that Massa ran out of fuel.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Bummer that Massa ran out of fuel.


Really . WTF was up with that ?


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> It is quite interesting that the FIA "selected" Italian, Emanuele Pirro to join the race jury for Abu Dhabi.
> 
> I am sure that there are conflicts of interest.


I imagine the assignment was made quite a while ago.
BTW where where the naysayers when Mansell and others with stronger ties to existing teams had the position?


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Well that's a very good question , but as a wise man once said:



VIZSLA said:


> If you're looking for logical consistency find another sport


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> From your lips to G'ds ear


Whatever.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And hats off to El Banco/Santander for "keeping it classy" at the flag.

Giving the finger to Petrov just shows what sort of a douchebag we are dealing with.

Way to go FIAT. :tsk:


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

VIZSLA said:


> Is this enuf to see S.D. out the door in Maranello?


Hmmm... Who to replace him? Maybe flava flav? Then people could really hate Ferrari.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> And hats off to El Banco/Santander for "keeping it classy" at the flag.
> 
> Giving the finger to Petrov just shows what sort of a douchebag we are dealing with.
> 
> Way to go FIAT. :tsk:


I didn't see that.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Who is flava?*



jonathan2263 said:


> Hmmm... Who to replace him? Maybe flava flav? Then people could really hate Ferrari.


Do you mean Flavio Briatore? :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jonathan2263 said:


> I didn't see that.


If I was a SF fan, I wouldn't have watched the end of the race either. :rofl:


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrick said:


> If I was a SF fan, I wouldn't have watched the end of the race either. :rofl:


I watched the whole race but occasionally miss something because I'm texting with friends around the country who are also watching.

And yes, Flavio Briatore. But I was kidding...

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I would not be surprised at all if Briatore replaces Domenicali. And there have been rumors about this for ages.

SF needs a non-Italian running the show. They got extremely lucky in 2007 with Domenicali and an absolutely talented driver...


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I would not be surprised at all if Briatore replaces Domenicali. And there have been rumors about this for ages.
> 
> SF needs a non-Italian running the show. They got extremely lucky in 2007 with Domenicali and an absolutely talented driver...


GReat ending to the season..see new thread for 2011...


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

The finale was exciting because of the points situation but the action on the track was nil. The only pass worth watching was Kubica on Kobayashi and it just shows how these new Tilke tracks suck. I hope that Pirelli and ban on double diffusers and F-ducts will improve the show next year.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> The finale was exciting because of the points situation but the action on the track was nil. The only pass worth watching was Kubica on Kobayashi and it just shows how these new Tilke tracks suck. I hope that Pirelli and ban on double diffusers and F-ducts will improve the show next year.


My wife (F1 fanatic) and I were discussing this on Saturday. Tilke's tracks "look" good, but there is absolutely no racing on any of them. I am not sure which is worse, Yaz Marina, or Valencia. That said, the atmosphere, the layout and non-racing issues make these two of the most beautiful tracks in the world.

KERS is being brought back for some insane reason, and I am not really convinced that we will see any better racing next year. It is unfortunate that there are not multiple tire suppliers in Formula 1. That could make a huge difference.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> My wife (F1 fanatic) and I were discussing this on Saturday. Tilke's tracks "look" good, but there is absolutely no racing on any of them. I am not sure which is worse, Yaz Marina, or Valencia. That said, the atmosphere, the layout and non-racing issues make these two of the most beautiful tracks in the world.
> 
> KERS is being brought back for some insane reason, and I am not really convinced that we will see any better racing next year. It is unfortunate that there are not multiple tire suppliers in Formula 1. That could make a huge difference.


Bernie's (and Herman's by extension) main concern is the TV money. If a track looks good on TV a lot else is forgiven. A real shame.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VIZSLA said:


> Bernie's (and Herman's by extension) main concern is the TV money. If a track looks good on TV a lot else is forgiven. A real shame.


True. And Ecclestone's solution to this problem is to add "shortcuts" to the tracks. 

There was what, one pass after Lap 1 in yesterday's race? :dunno:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Patrick said:


> True. And Ecclestone's solution to this problem is to add "shortcuts" to the tracks.
> 
> There was what, one pass after Lap 1 in yesterday's race? :dunno:


The fact that neither Renault could be passed by obviously faster cars speaks for itself. 
The mods on next year's cars may correct this a bit but the problems with the tracks will remain.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

VIZSLA said:


> The fact that neither Renault could be passed by obviously faster cars speaks for itself.
> The mods on next year's cars may correct this a bit but the problems with the tracks will remain.


Renault's F-duct was second only to McLaren's and with no challenging corners on the track Alonso couldn't set up a pass.

Tires also played a huge role in bringing boredom to the races. How can a "soft" tire last 40 laps with no significant drop off in performance? Bridgestone wanted to leave without any drama and produced reliable and predictable compounds to every race except Canada and that was probably one of the more exciting shows this year.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

F1Crazy said:


> Renault's F-duct was second only to McLaren's and with no challenging corners on the track Alonso couldn't set up a pass.
> 
> Tires also played a huge role in bringing boredom to the races. How can a "soft" tire last 40 laps with no significant drop off in performance? Bridgestone wanted to leave without any drama and produced reliable and predictable compounds to every race except Canada and that was probably one of the more exciting shows this year.


Good points but the Renault is not the car that either the Ferrari or the McLaren is and should have been passable. That it wasn't indicates a problem in F1.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Spoonie was lucky to not be decapitated there. Yikes.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Spoonie was lucky to not be decapitated there. Yikes.


That could have been a lot worse.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Plaz said:


> Spoonie was lucky to not be decapitated there. Yikes.


Without the current cockpit specs it would have been a horror.
Good to know that the FIA gets some important things right.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

All the drivers said last year , and it was confirmed this year , that the exit of the turns are too narrow so you can't run side by side to attempt a pass . PF1 even mentioned it in a post race editorial . Maybe they will re-profile some of the turns so that we will see some better racing . 

At least next year finishes at Inter Lagos . It may not have the best facility and you need an armed guard , but there's several good passing zones . Would make for much better racing if there's still more than two guys in contention at the final .


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)




----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


>


Okay, with that little ditty perhaps this thread should be shut down. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and :rofl:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

My man Vettel won and Webber showed us that he is no champion as I have been saying.

Good Good for RBR and Vettel. May they both win in 2011. :thumbup:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*The End Game*

F1 decider attracts huge audiences

Wednesday, November 17th 2010, 10:56 GMT

The finale of Formula 1's epic 2010 title chase in Abu Dhabi last weekend attracted huge global television audiences, with many broadcasters reporting their highest F1 viewership figures in several years.

Germany's RTL attracted an average of 10.3 million viewers for its race coverage, with a peak of 12.1 million as Sebastian Vettel clinched the championship. The broadcaster had not surpassed 10 million for an F1 race for three seasons, since Michael Schumacher's original retirement.

The Spanish stations covering Fernando Alonso's ultimately unsuccessful chase of the crown averaged nine million viewers, while Italy's Rai had an average of 10.6 million - double the 2009 Abu Dhabi audience, and giving the station a 50 per cent audience share.

In Britain the enthusiasm among audiences was slightly lower than it had been for Jenson Button's coronation in Brazil last year. That attracted 6.6 million viewers to the BBC broadcasts, while this year the figure was 5.3 million and a 40 per cent share.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Vote for your favorite picture from 2010:*

http://www.lgeracing.com/f1-gallery-2010.php


----------

